# Holiday Sales Thread



## synthpunk (Nov 14, 2016)

Please add and keep this bumped up.

E/W up to 60% off
http://www.soundsonline.com/


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 15, 2016)

keeping this bumped up.


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 15, 2016)

As most people know, 8Dio is having a 70% off their string libraries. But just got an email and they are having 40% off their other libraries as well through December 1st. 

https://8dio.com/2016/11/15/black-weeks-70-off/

Brent


----------



## tav.one (Nov 15, 2016)

Few hours left for the "Only Sale in 2016" by Output.

http://output.com/products/


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 15, 2016)

Patchpool Black Friday Sale through Nov.28th
http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=472914


----------



## Mornats (Nov 15, 2016)

Another good holiday sales guide: http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/2016-sample-library-review-holiday-sales-guide/


----------



## adamsample (Nov 15, 2016)

Mornats said:


> Another good holiday sales guide: http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/2016-sample-library-review-holiday-sales-guide/


I am checking it everyday. Just got Trailer Guitars from Audio Imperia when I saw it listed


----------



## Quasar (Nov 15, 2016)

adamsample said:


> I am checking it everyday. Just got Trailer Guitars from Audio Imperia when I saw it listed



I have this bookmarked too, and also go to the deal page at rekkerd.org: 

http://rekkerd.org/deals-deals-deals/

because after 12/31, I'm not buying _anything_ for at least a year and will just work on my hobby with the stuff I've got.


----------



## arta (Nov 15, 2016)

koolkeys said:


> As most people know, 8Dio is having a 70% off their string libraries. But just got an email and they are having 40% off their other libraries as well through December 1st.
> 
> https://8dio.com/2016/11/15/black-weeks-70-off/
> 
> Brent


You beat me to it. Great sale.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 17, 2016)

UAD Black Fortnight Sale Ends Nov 30th
http://www.uaudio.com/uad-plugins/all-plugins.html


----------



## Quasar (Nov 18, 2016)

Kontakt Hub has Light and Sound Samples Chamber Strings on sale 50% off here:

https://www.kontakthub.com/product/chamber-strings/?utm_source=Kontakthub+Newsletter&utm_campaign=0cd0073a6f-50%25+Off+Chamber+Strings.&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_1377ffdfd4-0cd0073a6f-71472777&goal=0_1377ffdfd4-0cd0073a6f-71472777&mc_cid=0cd0073a6f&mc_eid=6f96770ac6


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 18, 2016)

Embertone Orange Friday & Beyond
http://embertone.com/


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 18, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Embertone Orange Friday & Beyond
> http://embertone.com/



THIS is good news!!!


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 18, 2016)

koolkeys said:


> As most people know, 8Dio is having a 70% off their string libraries. But just got an email and they are having 40% off their other libraries as well through December 1st.
> 
> https://8dio.com/2016/11/15/black-weeks-70-off/
> 
> Brent


Will get Agatito For sure......


----------



## Pschelfh (Nov 18, 2016)

Dream Audio Tools : 
*"BLACK FRIDAY SALE! ALL (already discounted) Bundles are now 30% Off. Save up to 51% on regular price. Limited time offer."*
* http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/*


----------



## AlexandraMusic (Nov 18, 2016)

Soundiron - 40% off....

https://soundiron.com


----------



## Pschelfh (Nov 18, 2016)

Arturia : https://www.arturia.com/sense-of-sound
Discount on their V-Collection or -50% on any synth. Their latest emulations (Synclavier!) sound great. I just got the Solina, still a great pad machine.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 18, 2016)

http://www.auddict.com/

50% off everything


----------



## JC_ (Nov 18, 2016)

Beyond Earth for u-he Bazille 50% off - http://vi-control.net/community/thr...u-he-bazille-50-off-for-a-limited-time.57318/


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 18, 2016)

Until Dec. 1 fyi



AlexandraMusic said:


> Soundiron - 40% off....
> 
> https://soundiron.com


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 18, 2016)

HybridTwo's Labor Day sale is still going on, apparently. Hurry in before they go to upload Project Chaos and see that they never raised prices back to normal!
http://hybridtwo.com/newsite/


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 18, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> THIS is good news!!!


Daymn! Blakus cello looks nice... But damn. I've bought so many libraries..just wanna take a sleeping pill and miss the whole black friday sale haha!


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 18, 2016)

Does u-he have sales?


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 18, 2016)

No. Just intro deals (like REpro1 currently), and the Zebra2 dino crossgrade
http://www.u-he.com/cms/zebra2-dinosaur-crossgrade



Soundhound said:


> Does u-he have sales?


----------



## d.healey (Nov 18, 2016)

http://xtant-audio.com/ - 30% off everything, Starting Nov 23rd


----------



## cjarv (Nov 18, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> Does u-he have sales?


Everyplugin.com seems to have them on offer, never used them but a few people on here have mentioned them.


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 18, 2016)

thanks!


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 18, 2016)

cjarv said:


> Everyplugin.com seems to have them on offer, never used them but a few people on here have mentioned them.


Everyplugin.com is great. Their customer support is excellent as well (even if you just use their live chat box). And prices on plugins are the lowest I've seen, plus they honor many coupons from devs like Waves and others. I've become a fan lately.

Brent


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 19, 2016)

Aoiichi said:


> Metropolis Ark I from Orchestral Tools is 399€ + VAT from Nov25-30. Usually 549. Just announced off their facebook!



I'm amazed this item isn't generating a little more buzz around here. I mean, with OT's stellar rep and longstanding "never a sale price" policy, this seems pretty unexpected, and I know that I for one am having to seriously consider taking advantage of it.


----------



## james7275 (Nov 19, 2016)

Aoiichi said:


> Metropolis Ark I from Orchestral Tools is 399€ + VAT from Nov25-30. Usually 549. Just announced off their facebook!


Do you need to be a facebook subscriber to get this deal? I just went to their website and I see it still at full price. is there some discount code to type in at checkout?

Okay scratch that. I just re-read your post and seen it was the 25th to 30th.


----------



## donbodin (Nov 20, 2016)

I just added the 50% off Sampletraxx Storewide Sale (with promo code “THX16”) to the SLR Holiday Sales Guide - we are updating it everyday till Jan 15th with all the sample library, virtual instruments and plug-in deals we come across


----------



## BNRSound (Nov 20, 2016)

Cinematic Studio Strings and Piano on sale 11/25 - 11/28 http://www.cinematicstudioseries.com/


----------



## Vovique (Nov 21, 2016)

Cinematic Strings 2 - $225 BF sale. Never been below that!


----------



## Vovique (Nov 21, 2016)

Strezov Sampling join in - up to 50% Off!)


----------



## Consona (Nov 21, 2016)

*Best Service*



> *BLACK FRIDAY, Cyber Monday, Cyber Week - 30%, -50%, -80% discounts, 2for1* or totally for FREE, now is the time of the year where you can make the best out of your money! Buy new instruments and save BIG!


----------



## Consona (Nov 21, 2016)

Vovique said:


> Strezov Sampling join in - up to 50% Off!)


Seems like the reduced price is for bundles only.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 21, 2016)

Consona said:


> Seems like the reduced price is for bundles only.



No it isn't bundles only. It's for all products released more than one year ago to this date and bundles.


----------



## Consona (Nov 21, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> No it isn't bundles only. It's for all products released more than one year ago to this date and bundles.


Thank you for correction.


----------



## JC_ (Nov 21, 2016)

Superior Drummer 2 is $105 (and lower depending where you buy) until Nov 30th. 

http://www.toontrack.com


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 21, 2016)

http://blog.presonus.com/index.php/2016/11/21/black-friday-studio-one-50-off/

found something in the presonus forums. i copy and paste:

_Jrrshop.com sells Studio One Producer v.2 for USD 19.90 and an upgrade from Producer v.2 to Pro v.3 for USD 100.00. And when you add to cart, you get an additional USD 15.00 discount on the upgrade. In other words, you could go from nothing to Studio One Pro v.3 for only USD 104.90. That has got to be one of the lowest prices ever for this piece of software._


----------



## Consona (Nov 21, 2016)

Heroix said:


> http://blog.presonus.com/index.php/2016/11/21/black-friday-studio-one-50-off/
> 
> found something in the presonus forums. i copy and paste:
> 
> _Jrrshop.com sells Studio One Producer v.2 for USD 19.90 and an upgrade from Producer v.2 to Pro v.3 for USD 100.00. And when you add to cart, you get an additional USD 15.00 discount on the upgrade. In other words, you could go from nothing to Studio One Pro v.3 for only USD 104.90. That has got to be one of the lowest prices ever for this piece of software._


Wow! I've checked some videos and Studio One features seems really great. I have only Cubase Artist with limited track numbers, etc. so maybe I'll migrate.


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 21, 2016)

I have Studio One Pro V3 and it's my favorite DAW. Go for it!


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 21, 2016)

Studio One is a total nobrainer at that price. Even the stock plugins aren't too bad. Go for it.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 21, 2016)

you cannot go wrong with s3. also this price is really stunning, and recently with the last update it also got the disable track feature and runs very stable overall. it got better on cpu usage for me aswell, and too bad i already own it. i like the gui from cubase a little more somehow, but the workflow is better in studio one. go 4 it!


----------



## Time+Space (Nov 21, 2016)

We launched the first of our deals today (so far includes Toontrack, Soundiron, Zero-G, Gothic Instruments, Overloud, Sam Spacey Epica Bass) and there will be plenty more added every day this week: 
http://www.timespace.com/special_offers/


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 21, 2016)

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/PCMNatRev-e/

was this bundle ever more cheap than 299,-?


----------



## khollister (Nov 22, 2016)

I have been looking for a deal on Ivory II American Concert D and found it for $133 today at AudioDeluxe.com. It is $149 (labeled as Black Friday deal) and, as usual, applies a 15% coupon once it is in your cart.


----------



## khollister (Nov 22, 2016)

Heroix said:


> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/PCMNatRev-e/
> 
> was this bundle ever more cheap than 299,-?



I think I may have seen it for $149 or $199 a couple years ago. I don't need it but wouldn't mind having it, but not at $300


----------



## Vovique (Nov 22, 2016)

Cinesamples spotted at TimeSpace BF ad! Not started yet though)


----------



## TerryD (Nov 22, 2016)

Aoiichi said:


> Metropolis Ark I from Orchestral Tools is 399€ + VAT from Nov25-30. Usually 549. Just announced off their facebook!


ohhhh should I get Metropolis or 8DIO's Majestica??? which has more variety of instruments / ensembles??


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 22, 2016)

Heroix said:


> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/PCMNatRev-e/
> 
> was this bundle ever more cheap than 299,-?


A few days ago, JRR Shop had it in cart for about $205. I was thinking of grabbing it, but went a different direction. But I believe based on my testing with it and the amount of flexibility, it is worth the $300 price.

Brent


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 22, 2016)

TerryD said:


> ohhhh should I get Metropolis or 8DIO's Majestica??? which has more variety of instruments / ensembles??


You should grab Metropolis now. Majestica will be again on sale later.


----------



## james7275 (Nov 22, 2016)

Ryan99 said:


> You should grab Metropolis now. Majestica will be again on sale later.



I'm sure metropolis, among other orchestral tools libraries, wil be on sale in the future on a regular basis going forward now. 
This was a question I was going to ask as well:Metropolis vs Majestica?
I remember last year thinking metropolis sounded better, but ultimately didn't buy it as I didn't really need it. It's still $424.00 dollars with the discount. I still don't need it, but I haven't really bought any sample libraries this year, and I might want an early Christmas present.


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 22, 2016)

james7275 said:


> I'm sure metropolis, among other orchestral tools libraries, wil be on sale in the future on a regular basis going forward now.
> This was a question I was going to ask as well:Metropolis vs Majestica?
> I remember last year thinking metropolis sounded better, but ultimately didn't buy it as I didn't really need it. It's still $424.00 dollars with the discount. I still don't need it, but I haven't really bought any sample libraries this year, and I might want an early Christmas present.


Then it's simple: Don't waste hundreds of dollars on something you don't need.


----------



## Arviwan (Nov 22, 2016)

TerryD said:


> ohhhh should I get Metropolis or 8DIO's Majestica??? which has more variety of instruments / ensembles??



I've got both and i would definitely recomment M.Ark1 : brass and choirs are excetionnal, good percs too, but : in the ww there's only a contrabassoon, and the range of high strings doesn't go high enough ...
Majestica has strings/brass/ww/percs, no choir, and to me too massive ... but very good as "under layer" and many other uses.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 22, 2016)

SampleMagic BLOQ for $30 thanks to VstBuzz: http://vstbuzz.com/deals/50-off-bloq-sample-magic/

And I got BigFishAudio Vintage Strings from BestService for $59, which was nice.


----------



## james7275 (Nov 22, 2016)

Ryan99 said:


> Then it's simple: Don't waste hundreds of dollars on something you don't need.


Hey, can't a guy still get tempted? besides, what better time to buy more stuff we don't need then now? I just thought maybe you owned both libraries and had an opinion on them.
Arviwan has confirmed my initial thoughts.


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 22, 2016)

james7275 said:


> Hey, can't a guy still get tempted? besides, what better time to buy more stuff we don't need then now? I just thought maybe you owned both libraries and had an opinion on them.
> Arviwan has confirmed my initial thoughts.



Yes I have both and I recommend Metropolis!


----------



## pinki (Nov 23, 2016)

Gravity for $224.50

https://www.jrrshop.com/heavyocity?dir=asc&order=name


----------



## soundgeek (Nov 23, 2016)

Some good prices for Heavyocity at Bestservice as well...

That vocalise at $49 looks interesting ...

edit: price available directly on the Heavyocity site as well ...


----------



## URL (Nov 23, 2016)

Yeah got Gravity at last- for 224!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm wondering if bestservice will have a Black Friday.


----------



## elpedro (Nov 23, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm wondering if bestservice will have a Black Friday.


They have deals on each day this week,adding new ones every day.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Nov 23, 2016)

Not really "holiday", but here are some good deals:
https://www.jrrshop.com/sonivox-eighty-eight-ensemble 
https://www.audiodeluxe.com/products/sonivox-eighty-eight-ensemble-2
https://www.jrrshop.com/sonivox-tony-coleman-drums
https://www.jrrshop.com/sonivox-big-bang-cinematic-percussion
https://www.jrrshop.com/sonivox-big-bang-universal-drums
https://www.jrrshop.com/sonivox-vocalizer-pro
http://www.pluginboutique.com/product/1-Instruments/64-Virtual-Instrument/1846-Tony-Coleman-Drums
http://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/43-Vocoder/1852-Vocalizer-Pro
https://www.audiodeluxe.com/products/virtual-instruments/air-xpand2
https://www.audiodeluxe.com/products/air-instrument-expansion-pack-3-complete-upgrade 
(+ http://www.pluginboutique.com/produ...Instrument-Expansion-Pack-3-COMPLETE-UPGRADE- )
https://www.audiodeluxe.com/products/nomad-factory-analog-studio-rack
https://www.audiodeluxe.com/search/site/heavyocity
https://www.jrrshop.com/flux-studio-session-pack / https://www.audiodeluxe.com/products/flux-studio-session-pack / ...
https://www.audiodeluxe.com/products/metric-halo-dirty-delay

Eventide/Izotope/Waves/Presonus also have some good percentages off.


----------



## jonasr (Nov 23, 2016)

WhiteNoiz said:


> Not really "holiday", but here are some good deals:
> https://www.jrrshop.com/sonivox-eighty-eight-ensemble
> https://www.jrrshop.com/sonivox-tony-coleman-drums
> https://www.jrrshop.com/sonivox-big-bang-cinematic-percussion
> ...




Does Sonivox have their own player? Stable? The tony coleman drums looks inviting. How are they with updates for OS changes?


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Nov 23, 2016)

jonasr said:


> Does Sonivox have their own player? Stable? The tony coleman drums looks inviting. How are they with updates for OS changes?



They definitely have their own player. The drums do sound quite detailed and musical. FAQ (OS/plug-ins) looks a bit outdated, not sure: http://sonivoxmi.com/support/faqs Btw, they have a trial, so you can check it for yourself... http://sonivoxmi.com/products/details/tony-coleman-drums


----------



## jonasr (Nov 23, 2016)

WhiteNoiz said:


> They definitely have their own player. The drums do sound quite detailed and musical. FAQ (OS/plug-ins) looks a bit outdated, not sure: http://sonivoxmi.com/support/faqs Btw, they have a trial, so you can check it for yourself... http://sonivoxmi.com/products/details/tony-coleman-drums



Thanks, I wil do that!


----------



## cadenzajon (Nov 23, 2016)

Looks like RealiTone is offering 50% off their whole product line! I've been holding out on RealiDrums and this will probably push me over the edge... other great stuff in there too.

http://realitone.com/


----------



## jonasr (Nov 23, 2016)

cadenzajon said:


> Looks like RealiTone is offering 50% off their whole product line! I've been holding out on RealiDrums and this will probably push me over the edge... other great stuff in there too.
> 
> http://realitone.com/


That look comprehensive . I just like to keep everything tidy and decided for the kontakt route and not external players etc so this would be nice. I guess one doesn't have to buy all these ad ons for drums fitting more genres


----------



## toddkedwards (Nov 23, 2016)

All Eventide Plug-ins are on sale, up to 80% off. https://www.eventideaudio.com/specials/holiday-sale 

Sale is good until Nov. 30th 2016.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Nov 23, 2016)

I want omnisphere 2 upgrade and VEP 6, but they are hard to find discounted, do you know if there is a place where I can find them at a good price?


----------



## Quasar (Nov 23, 2016)

Pablocrespo said:


> I want omnisphere 2 upgrade and VEP 6, but they are hard to find discounted, do you know if there is a place where I can find them at a good price?



AFAIK, Spectrasonics never does sales. I got Omnisphere 2 via Musician's Friend some time ago with a store-wide 20% coupon. $479 x .8 = approx. $383. That's the kind of thing I'd be looking for with Omnisphere.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Nov 23, 2016)

Fluffy Audio has My Piano on sale for $34. If you don't already have it, check you couch cushions for change if you have to, but don't pass up this deal.


----------



## JC_ (Nov 23, 2016)

This is kind of cryptic but looks like u-he might have some kind of loyalty sale on Friday. 

Someone on the u-he forum was asking for advice on whether they should buy Dark Zebra or a synth from another company. Urs responded with:
_


Urs said:



If you have at least one of our plug-ins, I'd recommend to make that choice on Friday.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## krops (Nov 23, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm wondering if bestservice will have a Black Friday.


Best Service's own products have been added, at 30% off. Crikey, I could really use Era II for a medieval project, but I pulled the trigger on SSS last night, and other deals are pouring in all the time...


----------



## Vovique (Nov 23, 2016)

Best Service - 30% Off of all BS products! Hooray! (Emotional Cello including))


----------



## Quasar (Nov 23, 2016)

Tone Deaf said:


> Fluffy Audio has My Piano on sale for $34. If you don't already have it, check you couch cushions for change if you have to, but don't pass up this deal.



Hmmmm... I've been tripping on this, right on the edge... The warm emotional character of the demos, the sympathetic resonance approach... Does the dynamic range play well in terms of the weighted key response? (Example: The old NI Vienna in Komplete 8 = bad; Galaxy Vintage D = good.) Could it be tweaked to cover something akin to Spitfire's Felt Piano or possibly NI's Una Corda? IOW some sort of warm, otherworldly "mood" not-quite-piano piano?


----------



## pixel (Nov 23, 2016)

jonasr said:


> Does Sonivox have their own player? Stable? The tony coleman drums looks inviting. How are they with updates for OS changes?



I bought Big Bang. Thanks god when it was promo. Totally unstable player under Win7 Cubase Pro 8.5. Crashing even while opening or loading library. IMO better avoid it
I've got SoundIron Apocalypse two days later - much better quality


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 23, 2016)

krops said:


> Best Service's own products have been added, at 30% off. Crikey, I could really use Era II for a medieval project, but I pulled the trigger on SSS last night, and other deals are pouring in all the time...



I went berserk and bought Emotional Cello.


----------



## krops (Nov 23, 2016)

Super Audio Cart (20%), Juggernaut (60%), Celestia (60%) and synth presets (50%) on sale at https://impactsoundworks.com/black-friday-2016/ (Impact Soundworks).


----------



## Harry (Nov 23, 2016)

Tone Deaf said:


> Fluffy Audio has My Piano on sale for $34. If you don't already have it, check you couch cushions for change if you have to, but don't pass up this deal.


How does it compare with their Scoring Piano?


----------



## soundbylaura (Nov 23, 2016)

krops said:


> Super Audio Cart (20%), Juggernaut (60%), Celestia (60%) and synth presets (50%) on sale at https://impactsoundworks.com/black-friday-2016/ (Impact Soundworks).




If you're already an Impact Soundworks customer, make sure you log into your account and check *ALL* the *Deals*/coupons/upgrades/*My Products* on the left column. I had a $35 off code for Celestia so I just snagged it for $14.


----------



## desert (Nov 23, 2016)

So far cheapest I found Omnisphere 2 (upgrade) is 150 at Time + Space.

Reckon they will have a sale or not?


----------



## tigersun (Nov 23, 2016)

Oof. Should've waiting a couple months to get Gravity apparently. Oh well I really love that library. The longer I've considered the BF deals the more I'm paring down my haul I think. Might only get Metropolis Ark 1 and SSS when all is said and done. I suppose seeing the SA deals may change my mind though.



Parsifal666 said:


> I went berserk and bought Emotional Cello.



You're a madman!


----------



## Pablocrespo (Nov 23, 2016)

desert said:


> So far cheapest I found Omnisphere 2 (upgrade) is 150 at Time + Space.
> 
> Reckon they will have a sale or not?



I found the same lowest price but they cannot sell it outside the UK, so if you live there I would say go for it. 

The alternative would be musicians friend 15% coupon or jjrshop FORUM coupon.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 23, 2016)

soundbylaura said:


> If you're already an Impact Soundworks customer, make sure you log into your account and check *ALL* the *Deals*/coupons/upgrades/*My Products* on the left column. I had a $35 off code for Celestia so I just snagged it for $14.



I am and I will. Thanks for the heads-up. 

On another note, went to Time + Space and got EZD's Nashville EZX for $13.82 US.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 23, 2016)

Do Cinesamples do Black Friday sales?


----------



## Vovique (Nov 23, 2016)

jadedsean said:


> Do Cinesamples do Black Friday sales?


They sure will tomorrow/Friday - listed among upcoming sales at TimeSpace).


----------



## HirushanDM (Nov 23, 2016)

jadedsean said:


> Do Cinesamples do Black Friday sales?



i was going to ask the same thing....i hope they do....they have been really quiet..


----------



## elpedro (Nov 23, 2016)

soundbylaura said:


> If you're already an Impact Soundworks customer, make sure you log into your account and check *ALL* the *Deals*/coupons/upgrades/*My Products* on the left column. I had a $35 off code for Celestia so I just snagged it for $14.


I didn't really need it ,but hey at $14? If one sound makes the difference in one song, it;s worth it! thanks for the tip!


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 23, 2016)

Too quiet for my liking i thought santa wasn't coming this year
i'm on the market for a new synth possible U-he stuff, Diva or Hive. Does anyone know if they do sales?


----------



## HirushanDM (Nov 23, 2016)

jadedsean said:


> Too quiet for my liking i thought santa wasn't coming this year



@jadedsean ......it worries me. cause i need some relief from them to squeeze in another library that i really need.


----------



## HirushanDM (Nov 23, 2016)

@jadedsean .....i just bought their new synth....Repro-1....the beta was out and i checked it out. loved it and i felt like i need to get it..
apart from that im planning on getting Zebra as well.....i highly doubt that they would do a sale though.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 23, 2016)

I must check out Repro sounds good. Yeah doubt Zebra will be on sale but you never know they might just tease us. The main thing is not to spend everything just yet


----------



## desert (Nov 23, 2016)

Pablocrespo said:


> I found the same lowest price but they cannot sell it outside the UK, so if you live there I would say go for it.
> 
> The alternative would be musicians friend 15% coupon or jjrshop FORUM coupon.


Really? It's a serial code, surely they can email it.

(I'm in australia, as well)


----------



## Arviwan (Nov 23, 2016)

Pablocrespo said:


> The alternative would be musicians friend 15% coupon or jjrshop FORUM coupon.



Again : where/how/when can i find such coupons ??


----------



## desert (Nov 23, 2016)

Arviwan said:


> Again : where/how/when can i find such coupons ??


google


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 23, 2016)

JRRshop has three pretty well known codes: FORUM, GROUP or TWITTER15. Just try them all.


----------



## Dan Drebing (Nov 23, 2016)

Try calling MusiciansFriend or Guitar Center - their sales people must be on commission because they'll throw % off at you once you're on the line to get a sale. One time I called in to try to use a 15% off one item coupon and the sales rep just let me apply it to a bunch of items. I think I got 15% off Omnisphere, Ableton AND Komplete or something crazy like that. This wasn't even a Black Friday either.


----------



## tigersun (Nov 23, 2016)

Musicians Friend usually puts their coupons on their site. I think it's literally just BLACKFRIDAY.

Wide Blue Sounds has Orbit and Eclipse half off. Totally forgot I wanted those in the past few days.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 23, 2016)

soundbylaura said:


> If you're already an Impact Soundworks customer, make sure you log into your account and check *ALL* the *Deals*/coupons/upgrades/*My Products* on the left column. I had a $35 off code for Celestia so I just snagged it for $14.


Wow awesome deal! I didn't have the coupon code unfortunately...wonder why?


----------



## Fleer (Nov 23, 2016)

Look under Deals, not under Coupons. I got Juggernaut for $25 this way. Cheers, SBL!


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 23, 2016)

jadedsean said:


> Too quiet for my liking i thought santa wasn't coming this year
> i'm on the market for a new synth possible U-he stuff, Diva or Hive. Does anyone know if they do sales?




Actually U-he is having some kind of a sale this weekend,if I understand correctly for existing customers........
You can find the thread @ KVR

*"Urs wrote:... A one off, not to be repeated in the foreseeable future. ..."*


is this going to be just a one-day (Friday) sale, or will it at least extend until "cyber" Monday? not sure if i'll be around on Friday or not, would hate to miss out if there's something i'd like to purchase.
*
"It'll go till Monday night / Tuesday morning (depending on your location)"

*
http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=473803
*



*


----------



## brett (Nov 23, 2016)

Soundtoys are going nuts if it hasn't already been mentioned (including free Tremolator)

http://www.soundtoys.com/


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 23, 2016)

kgdrum said:


> Actually U-he is having some kind of a sale this weekend,if I understand correctly for existing customers........
> You can find the thread @ KVR
> 
> *"Urs wrote:... A one off, not to be repeated in the foreseeable future. ..."*
> ...



Cheers for the heads up dude, wonder how discount it will be if i don't own any of there products, 
hope it's worth my while.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 23, 2016)

So is Project Sam not doing a sale? Have they ever?


----------



## elpedro (Nov 24, 2016)

C'mon Sonokinetic! have a sale before somebody else gets my money!


----------



## krops (Nov 24, 2016)

elpedro said:


> C'mon Sonokinetic! have a sale before somebody else gets my money!


Sonokinetic will probably have their annual 12 day sale, starting 1 December, don't you think? It's one if the highlights to me - always great offers!


----------



## markleake (Nov 24, 2016)

elpedro said:


> C'mon Sonokinetic! have a sale before somebody else gets my money!


Sonokinetic have already advertised a Black Friday sale... https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/
40% off their Woodwinds Ensembles standard and extended edition packages.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 24, 2016)

Has anyone got the 8Dio,1901 Upright Piano? I wanna know what it's like!


----------



## krops (Nov 24, 2016)

markleake said:


> Sonokinetic have already advertised a Black Friday sale... https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/
> 40% off their Woodwinds Ensembles standard and extended edition packages.


Don't know how I missed that! I wonder is they'll still be doing their 12 days of Xmas sale...?


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 24, 2016)

Ravenworksdigital has put Ravenscroft 275 on sale for $149 (normally $199):

https://ravenworksdigital.com/product/the-ravenscroft-275-virtual-instrument/


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 24, 2016)

AudioDeluxe is showing discounts on the order of 25% on a bunch of individual FabFilter plugins as of today.

Alas, there's no mention of a similar sale on FabFilter's website (at least not yet), so apparently this sale price can't be combined with the discount for owning other FabFilter plugins (which for me makes the AudioDeluxe sale price about the same as the everyday price from FabFilter's website).


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 24, 2016)

Only Fabfilter bundles are 25% off.


----------



## Quodlibet (Nov 24, 2016)

Karsten Vogt said:


> Only Fabfilter bundles are 25% off.




Link please!


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 24, 2016)

Huh? Look at my previous posting, right underneath the picture: http://www.fabfilter.com/shop


----------



## jonasr (Nov 24, 2016)

Seems like Native instruments have 50% off most things. 
https://www.native-instruments.com/..._medium=newsbar&utm_campaign=thanksgiving2016


----------



## Quodlibet (Nov 24, 2016)

Karsten Vogt said:


> Huh? Look at my previous posting, right underneath the picture: http://www.fabfilter.com/shop



Sorry, but I see no picture! However, thanks!


----------



## mac (Nov 24, 2016)

jonasr said:


> Seems like Native instruments have 50% off most things.
> https://www.native-instruments.com/..._medium=newsbar&utm_campaign=thanksgiving2016



But not komplete, DAMMIT! That's the one thing I was really hoping for in these sales.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 24, 2016)

And no discount on crossgrades... :(


----------



## Calazzus (Nov 24, 2016)

A lot of the sales are decent sales but they aren't irresistible sales. IMHO.


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Nov 24, 2016)

jonasr said:


> Seems like Native instruments have 50% off most things.
> https://www.native-instruments.com/..._medium=newsbar&utm_campaign=thanksgiving2016


I don't see the discounted prices, just the regular ones. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## higgs (Nov 24, 2016)

Is anyone seeing any _*INSANNNNE*_ deals on some our more/most coveted reverbs? (Alti, Adapt, Spaces, ircam, etc)

The consumer devil on my shoulder says I should pick up North 7 from SF - is he giving me good advice?


----------



## HirushanDM (Nov 24, 2016)

Still no news from Cinesamples about BF or CM sale eh? are they not having one this year....


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 24, 2016)

There are so many offers going on that I think I'm going to ignore them all. Except for CSS. Yeah. Just one is ok.


----------



## mac (Nov 24, 2016)

In this years sales, I have spent exactly £0. This feels pretty good!


----------



## mac (Nov 24, 2016)

higgs said:


> Is anyone seeing any _*INSANNNNE*_ deals on some our more/most coveted reverbs? (Alti, Adapt, Spaces, ircam, etc)



I haven't seen altiverb 7 on sale anywhere, could you post a link?


----------



## khollister (Nov 24, 2016)

higgs said:


> Is anyone seeing any _*INSANNNNE*_ deals on some our more/most coveted reverbs? (Alti, Adapt, Spaces, ircam, etc)
> 
> The consumer devil on my shoulder says I should pick up North 7 from SF - is he giving me good advice?



Not really shopping for verbs at this point (except for Adaptiverb - no deals there) but I haven't seen anything other than some folks talking about Spaces for $100 or so. Don't recall where/how since I already own it


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 24, 2016)

*Cough* Has anybody seen @TheUnfinished site lately?  I think the BF announcement must be stuck... #massivehint


----------



## khollister (Nov 24, 2016)

Jaybee said:


> *Cough* Has anybody seen @TheUnfinished site lately?  I think the BF announcement must be stuck... #massivehint



I thought Matt posted earlier that he isn't doing a BF sale?


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 24, 2016)

Not to mention that Christmas deals will be right around the corner.


----------



## khollister (Nov 24, 2016)

Don't really need/want Gravity but I did jump on Vocalise for $40 at JRRShop (AudioDeluxe has about the same prices on this stuff).


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 24, 2016)

khollister said:


> I thought Matt posted earlier that he isn't doing a BF sale?



 Oh no! Pretty sure there was one last BF but, of course, I didn't have Omni then so have only recently discovered the delights of his soundsets. Thanks for the heads up. *slinks off to weep in a corner*


----------



## Quasar (Nov 24, 2016)

khollister said:


> I thought Matt posted earlier that he isn't doing a BF sale?


I could swear I read that he alluded to having a sale later around Xmastime. The reason I think I remember this is because it was in the context of Colossus II NOT being included, as opposed to older soundsets such as the 1st Colossus, which I've been pining for.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 24, 2016)

http://www.soundsonline.com/black-f...ium=newsletter&utm_campaign=black-friday-2016

20% for composer cloud if you subscribe for a year

personally i was hoping for a discount on upgrades. it seems east west focus is mostly on the cloud these days.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Nov 24, 2016)

I was hoping for the KU upgrade sale but I think that usually in the summer. Anyway a flood of new Kontakt users might bring some freebie seekers to my little part of the musical woodlands. Speaking of which...

If you are messing about waiting to blow your money you might check out this new blog of VST freebies. The 18 instruments of the VSCO2 are all in one rompler, all 16 velocity layers of the Salamander Piano in a VST and other stuff. 75 instruments total, 35 newish...
http://bcvsts.blogspot.com/


----------



## Fleer (Nov 24, 2016)

Big Cat rules the freebie waves!


----------



## Mornats (Nov 24, 2016)

I've been holding out for a half price update from KU10 to KU11 as I'd really like the Symphony Essentials series (Replica XT and Una Corda would be a nice bonus too) but it's one of the few things not on sale! Ah well, money saved until their next sale  I will however pick up a couple of Maschine Expansions that I've had my eye (ears?) on.


----------



## pixel (Nov 24, 2016)

LiquidSonics Reverberate 2 is 50% off! Cheapest Fusion IR 
http://www.liquidsonics.com/software_reverberate.htm


----------



## donbodin (Nov 24, 2016)

http://bit.ly/EvenantCourses (Evenant) just posted 30% Off all courses with code "BLACKFRIDAY" at checkout.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 24, 2016)

A terrific deal on one of the best synthesizers out there imo.

http://www.u-he.com/cms/diva


----------



## benmrx (Nov 24, 2016)

Still no word from Cinesamples.


----------



## higgs (Nov 24, 2016)

mac said:


> In this years sales, I have spent exactly £0. This feels pretty good!


Inspiring statement. I'll totally do the same provided there aren't any deals on any of our most coveted reverbs.


----------



## Dan Drebing (Nov 24, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> A terrific deal on one of the best synthesizers out there imo.
> 
> http://www.u-he.com/cms/diva


Don't forget to click through to get the coupons credits for every u-he plugin you already own


----------



## krops (Nov 24, 2016)

Wohoo! U-he is offering Diva at 30% off until the 29th! I cannot believe how convenient this is - I demoed it earlier this month, and was about to use a 10% coupon code at Plugin Boutique sometime after Cyber Monday and then this comes along! http://www.u-he.com/diva-birthday/#


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 24, 2016)

krops said:


> Wohoo! U-he is offering Diva at 30% off until the 29th! I cannot believe how convenient this is - I demoed it earlier this month, and was about to use a 10% coupon code at Plugin Boutique sometime after Cyber Monday and then this comes along! http://www.u-he.com/diva-birthday/#



It's a terrific synthesizer. I recently bought the Luftrum 11 soundset for Diva and it's pretty killer as well.

Diva is a deeper synthesizer than many give it credit for. Once you dig into the manual and really get a feel for it, the rewards are endless imo.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 24, 2016)

I just recently retried the demo on my new computer and realized that I can now actually run it comfortably. Oh no!


----------



## higgs (Nov 24, 2016)

Dan Drebing said:


> Don't forget to click through to get the coupons credits for every u-he plugin you already own


Where/how are you finding the coupons? I'm not seeing any coupon(s) though I have Zebra and Dark Zebra.


----------



## resound (Nov 24, 2016)

higgs said:


> Where/how are you finding the coupons? I'm not seeing any coupon(s) though I have Zebra and Dark Zebra.


https://www.u-he.com/diva-birthday/
Type in your email address to receive the coupon. I got mine right away


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 24, 2016)

Do you see the "red" box that says "Buy Diva - 30% Off"? Right below that is the text with the link: If you already own Diva or other u-he plug-ins, we have more birthday presents for you. Visit this page for full details and to receive a coupon for other u-he plug-ins and soundsets.


----------



## Dan Drebing (Nov 24, 2016)

higgs said:


> Where/how are you finding the coupons? I'm not seeing any coupon(s) though I have Zebra and Dark Zebra.


Get ready for a 25% off coupon! Urs is the best


----------



## resound (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm wondering how I should use my 25% off coupon for u-he. Any sound sets you guys recommend?


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 24, 2016)

Sweetwater has Chris Hein Solo Violin & Viola on sale for $125 each. I don't recall seeing it anywhere for less... 

_Chris Hein Solo Violin & Viola @ Sweetwater
_


----------



## Dan Drebing (Nov 24, 2016)

resound said:


> I'm wondering how I should use my 25% off coupon for u-he. Any sound sets you guys recommend?



Just so you know, you can use the 25% off on multiple other full price plugins


----------



## Consona (Nov 24, 2016)

benmrx said:


> Still no word from Cinesamples.


Best Service has sale of Cinesamples instruments already so I think there will be discount on their website soon too.

https://www.bestservice.de/en/deals.html#cinesamples_sale


----------



## HirushanDM (Nov 24, 2016)

Oh yeah i got my discount on U-he...Awesome stuff!!


----------



## benmrx (Nov 24, 2016)

Consona said:


> Best Service has sale of Cinesamples instruments already so I think there will be discount on their website soon too.
> 
> https://www.bestservice.de/en/deals.html#cinesamples_sale


Yes! Thanks!!


----------



## ReversedLogic (Nov 24, 2016)

Consona said:


> Best Service has sale of Cinesamples instruments already so I think there will be discount on their website soon too.
> 
> https://www.bestservice.de/en/deals.html#cinesamples_sale



Wonderful, now I can continue the solo cello battle between Blakus/Emotional and Tina Guo


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 24, 2016)

U-he Diva is on sale guys, thought Zebra or Hive might be too but alas just Diva, still a good deal though.
http://www.u-he.com/cms/diva


----------



## resound (Nov 24, 2016)

Dan Drebing said:


> Just so you know, you can use the 25% off on multiple other full price plugins


Yea I was thinking of picking up Diva but that is already 30% and you can't use the coupon, so I was thinking of using the coupon for a preset pack if there was anything worth getting.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 24, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> A terrific deal on one of the best synthesizers out there imo.
> http://www.u-he.com/cms/diva



Just received the email notification, and bought it. The CPU barely gets going in "great" mode, so it's not as demanding as I feared. Diva is definitely a step up in analog simulation compared to my other VSTs. Exciting ...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 24, 2016)

resound said:


> I'm wondering how I should use my 25% off coupon for u-he. Any sound sets you guys recommend?



Transmission and Second Thoughts are first rate, especially the latter, which were made by the composer Stockhausen's son Simon. There's other great stuff there too, but if you don't have Dark Zebra make that your first priority (by a large margin).


----------



## resound (Nov 24, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Transmission and Second Thoughts are first rate, especially the latter, which were made by the composer Stockhausen's son Simon. There's other great stuff there too, but if you don't have Dark Zebra make that your first priority (by a large margin).


Thanks for the suggestions, I will definitely check those out. I do have Dark Zebra, it is amazing! Within an hour of installing it, I added 20 or so presets to my template...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 24, 2016)

resound said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, I will definitely check those out. I do have Dark Zebra, it is amazing! Within an hour of installing it, I added 20 or so presets to my template...



It's a great instrument...in some ways it's like a whole 'nother synth. Both 1st Encounter and 2nd Thoughts are great from Simon, and I think he's holding a sale over on Patchpool.com as well for anyone who'd like to check out his stuff. He even has a really cool set for Electra 2, a very underrated and useful synth imo.


----------



## tigersun (Nov 24, 2016)

What's everyone's thoughts on Soundiron Symphony Series? NI has them 50% off... kind of throwing a wrench in my plans to get SSS.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 24, 2016)

Does anyone know or rmemebr if *Project* *Sam* has / will have a sale?


----------



## Vavastrasza (Nov 24, 2016)

Pianoteq sale now on but it only covers the purchases of and upgrades to PRO.

https://www.pianoteq.com/buy?black_friday_offer

I was hoping the soundsets would be included but apparently not. Still, I think I will buy the Model B anyway because I demoed it earlier and loved the sound too much.


----------



## mac (Nov 24, 2016)

tigersun said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on Soundiron Symphony Series? NI has them 50% off... kind of throwing a wrench in my plans to get SSS.



I have them all and think they're brilliant. Good enough to make me think I definitely don't need SSS, although I am tempted every now and again.


----------



## krops (Nov 24, 2016)

mac said:


> I have them all and think they're brilliant. Good enough to make me think I definitely don't need SSS, although I am tempted every now and again.


Not to derail the thread, but my SSS download finished yesterday, and I have to say I'm so glad I hopped onboard. It just sounds so lush and gorgeous, and all those articulations ... Day-um! I have to dig deeper in the mix/mic settings, as the sound is a little too "roomy" out of the box, but SSS is one of those things that makes you pat yourself on the shoulder and say "you did the right thing". I think Spitfire did a great move by wrapping up the Murals this way - the "modular" approach was way too deterring and confusing to Tom, Dick and Harry. 8Dio had the same problem, and have come to the same realisation.


----------



## HardyP (Nov 24, 2016)

Vavastrasza said:


> Pianoteq sale now on but it only covers the purchases of and upgrades to PRO.



Eek, that Reminded me of their (former?!?) competitor 4front with truepiano: Even if nothing happens over there since years, the promissed update to V2 is missing - also they try to participate in the Sales-insanity.... http://www.truepianos.com/ has 40% off


----------



## Harry (Nov 24, 2016)

Some nice Spitfire offers etc, but whats quality and value in the more budget area of the string market this Black Friday?


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 24, 2016)

I think this is a pretty good offer if you are not eligible for the crossgrade: https://www.native-instruments.com/de/products/komplete/cinematic/symphony-series-string-ensemble/


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 24, 2016)

Amplesound up to 59% off.
http://www.amplesound.net/

Ilya Efimov up to 75% off.
http://www.ilyaefimov.com/

Acoustic samples 30% off.
https://www.acousticsamples.net/

Right now, so many have sales that it's probably easier to list the ones that doesn't, than the ones that does. :D


----------



## CT (Nov 24, 2016)

Full Kontakt for $199? I guess it's time to finally become a convert. That opens up a number of further purchase options now. This is gonna get messy.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 24, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> AudioDeluxe is showing discounts on the order of 25% on a bunch of individual FabFilter plugins as of today.



Just to verify this (since someone else said only FF bundles are on sale): I just bought FabFilter Saturn as a standalone plugin (no bundle) from AudioDeluxe.com for $105 (as compared to a list price of over $150). Not bad at all!

And about an hour earlier I got u-he's Hive discounted to about $112. Add that to my planned purchase of Metropolis Ark 1 once the OT sale commences, and it is looking like a fun weekend lies ahead ... as long as I don't think too much about my next credit card payment!


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Nov 24, 2016)

Lass has a sale even though I'm a bit confused over how much.. Is it a sale on kind of always discounted products?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 24, 2016)

I was blown away to see EW Hollywood Strings down so low. That's probably (besides the Emotional Cello) the best deal I've seen yet. A total steal for a terrific library.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 24, 2016)

If it only was for Kontakt. :(


----------



## benmrx (Nov 24, 2016)

Was hoping to see a sale at Thinkspace. Been wanting to try their 'Kontakt 101' and 'Composer Blueprints' courses.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 24, 2016)

Please don't forget that some companies actually wait until it really is "Black Friday" before announcing sales. So for some things we will have to wait patiently until tomorrow.


----------



## pinki (Nov 24, 2016)

Which to go for....Hollywood Strings Diamond or Lass Lite? About the same price in the sales.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Nov 24, 2016)

pinki said:


> Which to go for....Hollywood Strings Diamond or Lass Lite? About the same price in the sales.


I'm wondering how LASS stands up today, if it's still top of the line. Playability would be the key reason for me to buy it I think..


----------



## playz123 (Nov 24, 2016)

FredrikJonasson said:


> I'm wondering how LASS stands up today, if it's still top of the line. Playability would be the key reason for me to buy it I think..


With much respect to AudioBro (I have all their libraries) I would suggest if it's top of the line you are looking for, companies like Spitfire are now leading the way. LASS is an excellent library, but some people complain about its tone, and also report it's challenging to work with sometimes. I've had good results from it, and you can't go wrong, but please make sure you listen to some recordings that have been made with it first to see if you like the sound.


----------



## pinki (Nov 24, 2016)

Spitfire are more expensive though! Lass Lite is $224 and HS Gold is $124....unfortunately Spitfire does not cater to my budget!


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 24, 2016)

What about Native Instruments Symphony Series Strings? Is it that bad?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 24, 2016)

I guess this is the unpopular vote, but if you want top of the line (for a good chunk less than LASS or Albion), don't even hesitate on Hollywood Diamond Strings. It holds up today with the best imo. I have used, and will continue to use them for commercial projects, since 2011. They're terrific. Don't be fooled by all the fancy guis. EW is no joke on the Strings and Brass.

East West, I really need Dark Side and Ghostwriter for free please!


----------



## storyteller (Nov 24, 2016)

tigersun said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on Soundiron Symphony Series? NI has them 50% off... kind of throwing a wrench in my plans to get SSS.


And


Karsten Vogt said:


> What about Native Instruments Symphony Series Strings? Is it that bad?



I have to agree with @mac on this. Assuming you are talking about the strings (NI SSSE which is AudioBro, not Soundiron here), you can do pretty much anything you desire. Like every library, there are a couple of shortcomings, but it is a really great library - especially the Slam option on the shorts. For $250? I'd consider it one of those _buy without hesitation_ decisions. Everytime another string library tries to seduce me away, I ask myself if I can make NI SSSE sound like whatever performance I'm hearing. Everytime, yes. That's the beauty in its flexibility, but it might take some tweaking. Plus you can use just the divisi sections for a smaller, chamber sound. Will you add other string libraries at some point? Of course. But this one can be a workhorse that sounds wonderful.

That said, Spitfire Symphonic Strings is beautiful and well spoken for here. I just added the above since the people on VIC seem to shy away from discussing NI Symphony Series with the gusto they use for other developers.

*On topic:*
Loops De La Creme has a save $50 off $80 promo for black friday. Bell Empire Deluxe and Chimes Deluxe are both incredible libraries to add to your collection. http://www.loopsdelacreme.com


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 24, 2016)

cinematic strings 2 would be another option and its more easy to use than hollywood strings.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 24, 2016)

Mint.com is about to send me some very angry account updates and budget warnings. lol!


----------



## pinki (Nov 24, 2016)

Alien Skies Cinematic Ambiences 2 is 70% off:
http://www.zero-g.co.uk/store/alien-skies-cinematic-ambiences-2-wav-acid-kontakt-exs24-reason-nn-xt-apple-loops-p462.php


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 24, 2016)

As a fresh starter I think I'll give Albion One a shot although Chamber Strings was a bit disappointing considering sample quality (pops and clicks and more). I hope Albion One is better here. When NI decides to reduce the price of crossgrades (hopefully for christmas) NI SSSE will be mine if Albion One isn't enough.


----------



## soniccouture (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi All,

Sale prices are now live on Soniccouture.com. Up to 60% Off.

http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/

James


----------



## desert (Nov 24, 2016)

Someone buzz me when Omnisphere 2 comes on sales. Cheers thanks


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 24, 2016)

HoRNet Plugins up to 60% off just for the next 4 days.
https://www.hornetplugins.com/


----------



## Arviwan (Nov 24, 2016)

Yes SSSE is a very good library ! To me it sounds more "real", classical (more bow sound ... in the good way), opposed to EWQLHS who is more cinematic/lush (it's only my opinion and i lack some english vocabulary to really express what i mean).
@ story teller : what do you mean when you write _"but it is a really great library - especially the Slam option on the shorts."_
I'm considering buying one of Spitfire lib. Which one would you recommend : symphonic or Chamber ?


----------



## HirushanDM (Nov 24, 2016)

Could someone please let me know when Cinesamples puts up there sale.....i've been checking on their site forever..........still no update from them.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 24, 2016)

Arviwan said:


> Yes SSSE is a very good library ! To me it sounds more "real", classical (more bow sound ... in the good way), opposed to EWQLHS who is more cinematic/lush (it's only my opinion and i lack some english vocabulary to really express what i mean).
> @ story teller : what do you mean when you write _"but it is a really great library - especially the Slam option on the shorts."_
> I'm considering buying one of Spitfire lib. Which one would you recommend : symphonic or Chamber ?


The slam knob from NI symphony Series Strings Ensemble (NI SSSE) lets you add more bite to the short articulations (spiccato/staccato). That feature is unique to LASS and NI SSSE which are both created/programmed by AudioBro. It has been a heralded and praised feature since it originally debuted with LASS.

As for Spitfire Symphonic Strings (SSS) or Spitfire Chamber Strings (SCS), there's a lot to consider. The short answer is both. SCS isn't part of any bundle anywhere unlike SSS, so it may be a good idea to grab it on sale and get a bundle with SSS at a later time. If it is a one or the other type thing, you need to figure out your purpose. Large romantic? SSS. Small, intimate? SCS. If you are just trying to replicate a full orchestra, that'd be SSS between the two. Hope this helps.


----------



## Arviwan (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you @storyteller.
But where do i find that knob on the GUI ???
I have 4 sliders : expression, attack, release, brightness; another slider for legato/portamento ... and that's it !
So ... where is it ???


----------



## HirushanDM (Nov 24, 2016)

Kota said:


> https://www.bestservice.de/en/deals.html#804


Thanks....but how come these guys are running a sale and Cinesamples don't have anything on their own site??That's weird...anyway thanks...


----------



## higgs (Nov 24, 2016)

Karsten Vogt said:


> As a fresh starter I think I'll give Albion One a shot although Chamber Strings was a bit disappointing considering sample quality (pops and clicks and more). I hope Albion One is better here. When NI decides to reduce the price of crossgrades (hopefully for christmas) NI SSSE will be mine if Albion One isn't enough.



You've been disappointed with SF Chamber Strings, really?

Albion One is great, but if I was a fresh starter (with a hindsight of 20/20) I'd start with Cinematic Studio Strings. It wasn't available when I started shoveling truckloads of cash out for libraries, but if it was I'd probably have at least a half truckload of cash left. Bang for buck, it's awesome value for the sound quality and ease of use.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 24, 2016)

Arviwan said:


> Thank you @storyteller.
> But where do i find that knob on the GUI ???
> I have 4 sliders : expression, attack, release, brightness; another slider for legato/portamento ... and that's it !
> So ... where is it ???


Change the articulation to Staccato, Spiccato, or Pizzicato. The slam knob & settings will replace the legato/portamento knob and settings.


----------



## higgs (Nov 24, 2016)

Kota said:


> Dunno, probably part of their agreement with developers to direct buyers to their site, and you're welcome!



Cinesamples may be waiting until Friday to unleash the blackness. It's still Thursday here in LA, so maybe hang tight for a few hours?

I'm actually waiting to see if the upgrade for Tina Guo legato to full version is on sale. Otherwise I'm going to stay true to my vow of staying away from Black Friday deals. Also, I've noticed that I'm full of shit.


----------



## Mucusman (Nov 24, 2016)

Kota said:


> Dunno, probably part of their agreement with developers to direct buyers to their site, and you're welcome!



Cinesamples will surely have everything up on their site on the 25th, the date even Best Service lists as the start of their sale. I think they wanted to enjoy Thanksgiving with their families.


----------



## Vavastrasza (Nov 24, 2016)

desert said:


> Someone buzz me when Omnisphere 2 comes on sales. Cheers thanks



I don't think they ever do it. I actually bought it a couple of weeks ago because I was pretty sure there wouldn't be any Black Friday specials on it.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 24, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I guess this is the unpopular vote, but if you want top of the line (for a good chunk less than LASS or Albion), don't even hesitate on Hollywood Diamond Strings. It holds up today with the best imo. I have used, and will continue to use them for commercial projects, since 2011. They're terrific. Don't be fooled by all the fancy guis. EW is no joke on the Strings and Brass. ...



Agreed! Stick the Berlin Church Reverb on it, and it's similar the Mural sound but with more warmth and grit (imo).


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 24, 2016)

Arviwan said:


> Yes SSSE is a very good library ! To me it sounds more "real", classical (more bow sound ... in the good way), opposed to EWQLHS who is more cinematic/lush (it's only my opinion and i lack some english vocabulary to really express what i mean).
> @ story teller : what do you mean when you write _"but it is a really great library - especially the Slam option on the shorts."_
> I'm considering buying one of Spitfire lib. Which one would you recommend : symphonic or Chamber ?



I think NI/AudioBro SSSE is a very good string library. It's got a more raw, harsh, dry sound by default which works well for a lot of things. I picked up CSS when it was released and it's great for a more mellow, rich sound. Between these two, I'm not sure I really NEED another string library.

Spitfire's SCS and SSS sound superb in that hall and have so many articulations, and during the sale would be the best time to get one or the other (if I got one I couldn't even decide which to get). But you can get a lot out of the NI SSSE with the divisi, and yes, I love the Slam feature. I'm not sure if they have ever put the crossgrade on sale. I bought it as a Komplete Ultimate crossgrade.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 24, 2016)

Orchestral Tools Black Friday pricing for Metropolis Ark 1 is now live.

http://orchestraltools.com


----------



## james7275 (Nov 24, 2016)

higgs said:


> Cinesamples may be waiting until Friday to unleash the blackness. It's still Thursday here in LA, so maybe hang tight for a few hours?
> 
> I'm actually waiting to see if the upgrade for Tina Guo legato to full version is on sale. Otherwise I'm going to stay true to my vow of staying away from Black Friday deals. *Also, I've noticed that I'm full of shit*.



Is that because you ate too much today, or do you think you're eventually going to give in?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 24, 2016)

AllanH said:


> Agreed! Stick the Berlin Church Reverb on it, and it's similar the Mural sound but with more warmth and grit (imo).



Exactly. As Allan intimated, one could just use the presets on HS (verb, plus the relatively new SSL strip that I believe comes with Diamond) to great effect.

The only other big string library (and not just) I own are the Albions, and for good reason: to me those are, like EWHS, elite. But if I just had to pick one, I'd be left with Hollywood Strings. Love the grit, the malleability; it's like the best brand of clay waiting to be sculpted into something that expresses my insides. It's me.


----------



## benmrx (Nov 24, 2016)

For those waiting for a no brainer reverb deal 'Phoenix Verb' is on sale for $50. Stupid good deal IMO. Spectacular reverb.


----------



## Dan Drebing (Nov 24, 2016)

Will plugins purchased through 3rd party retailers count towards Fabfilter bundle discounts? I can't justify buying the fabfilter total bundle for 25% off, but if I buy proL and proQ2 from audio deluxe I'd like if it would credit towards the mastering bundle later.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 24, 2016)

Dan Drebing said:


> Will plugins purchased through 3rd party retailers count towards Fabfilter bundle discounts? I can't justify buying the fabfilter total bundle for 25% off, but if I buy proL and proQ2 from audio deluxe I'd like if it would credit towards the mastering bundle later.



Yes they will. Once they're registered with your FabFilter account the discount will apply to future purchases directly from them. That's how I did it. I bought a few plugins 3rd party, then bought the rest directly from the FabFilter site (and ended up getting them all eventually).


----------



## AllanH (Nov 24, 2016)

I picket up Light & Sound Chamber Stings this BF also @ $150. Very nice for the money and a very good fit with HO/D. No affiliation.

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...-black-friday-sale-18th-29th-nov.53076/page-7


----------



## catsass (Nov 24, 2016)

ryanstrong said:


> Does anyone know or rmemebr if *Project* *Sam* has / will have a sale?


A ProjectSAM sale would be great.


----------



## tigersun (Nov 24, 2016)

Symphonic Series is Audiobro and they sell it through Soundiron and NI? Huh. 

I might end up passing on them for now as I have Komplete and qualify for the crossgrade.


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Nov 24, 2016)

tigersun said:


> Symphonic Series is Audiobro and they sell it through Soundiron and NI? Huh.
> 
> I might end up passing on them for now as I have Komplete and qualify for the crossgrade.


No, symphonic series are Native Instruments' and they collaborate with soundiron for brass and winds, and audiobro for strings


----------



## higgs (Nov 24, 2016)

PhoenixVerb for $49. It's my go to 'verb. Worth every cent of its non-sale price, but at $49 you're just stealing it.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 24, 2016)

higgs said:


> PhoenixVerb for $49. It's my go to 'verb. Worth every cent of its non-sale price, but at $49 you're just stealing it.


Works well with orchestral sample libraries?


----------



## JC_ (Nov 24, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Works well with orchestral sample libraries?



Here's a quote from Blakus in another thread: 


Blakus said:


> My 2 favourites at the moment are Nimbus (or PhoenixVerb) and Valhalla Room. Great sound, light on resources.


----------



## Blakus (Nov 24, 2016)

JC_ said:


> Here's a quote from Blakus in another thread:


Holy cow. $49 is ridiculous. Get it :D


----------



## higgs (Nov 24, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Works well with orchestral sample libraries?


It's my go to.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 24, 2016)

I've got VVV and Valhalla Plates, and need something more fitting for orchestral tracks. I was considering either Pro-R or Spaces but PhoenixVerb might fulfill those duties!


----------



## higgs (Nov 24, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> I've got VVV and Valhalla Plates, and need something more fitting for orchestral tracks. I was considering either Pro-R or Spaces but PhoenixVerb might fulfill those duties!



I think it's great, but at $49 it's an experiment that won't hurt too badly if it's not your favorite. It requires an iLok account and key, btw.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 24, 2016)

Phoenixverb and East West Spaces a good starting combo? I dont have anything other then Waves IR-1


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 24, 2016)

higgs said:


> I think it's great, but at $49 it's an experiment that won't hurt too badly if it's not your favorite. It requires an iLok account and key, btw.


ok, I've got an iLok account but no key. (slowly takes a few steps back)


----------



## cadenzajon (Nov 24, 2016)

Sigh. I bought PhoenixVerb without realizing it needed a physical iLok key.  If anyone has an extra one they'd like to pawn off on me, send me a PM.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 24, 2016)

Tons of fun. http://sound.artenuovo.com/omnidelight.html?mc_cid=73d7acc404&mc_eid=04ea287fa5


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 24, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> I've got VVV and Valhalla Plates, and need something more fitting for orchestral tracks. I was considering either Pro-R or Spaces but PhoenixVerb might fulfill those duties!



Phoenix is stunning; at this price a no brainer.
However, on orchestral tracks i rather use R2 or Nimbus instead.


----------



## tigersun (Nov 24, 2016)

I think it was a different thread we talked about SSDs a bit. I was planning on getting a Samsung 850 Evo 1TB for $249 but I just saw B&H has Crucial MX300 750GB for $119. Not quite as good as the Samsungs performance wise...but for me the money saved to put towards other libraries is worth more than the 250GB.


----------



## HirushanDM (Nov 24, 2016)

Does anyone know if the Slate digital sale their having is a one time payment thing??
i don't understand it....i was interested in the "virtual Mix Rack" which is 50% off...im not sure if it's one time payment and own it or what.....
http://slatedigital.com/

would appreciate some insight on this.

Thanks


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 24, 2016)

FredrikJonasson said:


> I'm wondering how LASS stands up today, if it's still top of the line. Playability would be the key reason for me to buy it I think..



I've actually bought Spitfire Symphonic Strings, which is a fantastic library.
However, i will still use LASS (specially the sordino lib, and the basses) additionally.
The week point are specially decrescendi (via modwheel); they add a bit of a synthetic flavour.
LASS also uses a bit less RAM.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm not sure if this has already been posted:
Plugin Guru has a 40% sale, and additionally Omniverse I is 5$:
https://www.pluginguru.com/products/omniverse-i/


----------



## Andrajas (Nov 25, 2016)

tigersun said:


> I think it was a different thread we talked about SSDs a bit. I was planning on getting a Samsung 850 Evo 1TB for $249 but I just saw B&H has Crucial MX300 750GB for $119. Not quite as good as the Samsungs performance wise...but for me the money saved to put towards other libraries is worth more than the 250GB.


Ye saw this as well. I was thinking of getting 2 of the Crucial MX300 750GB instead of 1 samsung 850 evo 1TB, which will give me 500 GB more for the same price. But as you said, its not as good as samsung performance wise, but I have heard good things about the MX300 on this forum for storing samples


----------



## mac4d (Nov 25, 2016)

HirushanDM said:


> Does anyone know if the Slate digital sale their having is a one time payment thing??
> i don't understand it....i was interested in the "virtual Mix Rack" which is 50% off...im not sure if it's one time payment and own it or what.....
> http://slatedigital.com/
> 
> ...


The Black Friday Special and the Everything Bundle for $149 are one year subscription. Everything else down the home page, like Virtual Mix Racks, are permanent licenses. I'm 99% sure.


----------



## tigersun (Nov 25, 2016)

HirushanDM said:


> Does anyone know if the Slate digital sale their having is a one time payment thing??
> i don't understand it....i was interested in the "virtual Mix Rack" which is 50% off...im not sure if it's one time payment and own it or what.....
> http://slatedigital.com/
> 
> ...



That should be the one time purchase and own it price. I think the purchase of the Everything Bundle might even go through a different store. 



Andrajas said:


> Ye saw this as well. I was thinking of getting 2 of the Crucial MX300 750GB instead of 1 samsung 850 evo 1TB, which will give me 500 GB more for the same price. But as you said, its not as good as samsung performance wise, but I have heard good things about the MX300 on this forum for storing samples



Not as good as the Samsung, but it's still good. Especially for the price. Good enough for me for holding some sample libraries at least.


----------



## Joe_D (Nov 25, 2016)

cadenzajon said:


> Sigh. I bought PhoenixVerb without realizing it needed a physical iLok key.  If anyone has an extra one they'd like to pawn off on me, send me a PM.


 Just keep in mind that (I believe) it has to be an iLok 2, not an original iLok. That's why I didn't jump on this deal (I have two iLoks, but not an iLok2).


----------



## Joe_D (Nov 25, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> I've got VVV and Valhalla Plates, and need something more fitting for orchestral tracks. I was considering either Pro-R or Spaces but PhoenixVerb might fulfill those duties!


I prefer subtle, realistic reverbs for orchestral, chamber, and solo writing (as opposed to pop, rock, jazz or hybrid music, which are often well served by reverbs with color or character). The two that I have used that are the most suitable are Flux Ircam Verb Session (or the full version, which I don't have), and Acon Digital Verberate. Both of them are pretty transparent; you can add ambiance and a natural sense of space without really hearing a "color" to the reverb. In fact, you can add a whole lot of either reverb to a track and not really notice that it is there, since it sounds pretty natural.

Acon Digital Verberate is on sale at discount plugin retailers for around $50-60 right now. Flux Ircam Verb is on sale right now only as part of a bundle (AFAIK), but Ircam Verb Session has gone on sale by itself for less than $100 several times in the the past. I personally prefer the Flux Ircam Verb, but it's pretty close.

PheonixVerb is supposed to be in that same clean, clear ballpark, but I haven't used it, so I can't really comment.


----------



## Arviwan (Nov 25, 2016)

storyteller said:


> Change the articulation to Staccato, Spiccato, or Pizzicato. The slam knob & settings will replace the legato/portamento knob and settings.



Thanks a lot !


----------



## URL (Nov 25, 2016)

Cinebrass pro for 239euro -lovely indeed!


----------



## derstefmitf (Nov 25, 2016)

Just saw that Sonuscore have also a great deal, I think 50% off. Oh, my wallet will hate me http://sonuscore.com


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 25, 2016)

desert said:


> Someone buzz me when Omnisphere 2 comes on sales. Cheers thanks



Guitar Center has it for $399.99
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Spectrasonics/Omnisphere-2.gc


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 25, 2016)

derstefmitf said:


> Oh, my wallet will hate me



My wallet is lying on the floor, gasping for breath right now after having been repeatedly kicked in the ribs over the last 24 hours. At least I think it is going to be spared any further punishment, as I now have M Ark 1, u-he Hive and FabFilter Saturn to distract me until further notice. (Is it just me, or is this the best Black Friday in terms of plugin and sample library sales in the last several years? Lots of amazing deals, and many from the most unlikely sources.)


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 25, 2016)

My own wallet got so mad it grew a leg and kicked me in the OOOOOFFFF!

(computer dropped, malfunctioning...must...finish...checkout...Spock, Spock!)


----------



## storyteller (Nov 25, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> My wallet is lying on the floor, gasping for breath right now after having been repeatedly kicked in the ribs over the last 24 hours. At least I think it is going to be spared any further punishment, as I now have M Ark 1, u-he Hive and FabFilter Saturn to distract me until further notice. (Is it just me, or is this the best Black Friday in terms of plugin and sample library sales in the last several years? Lots of amazing deals, and many from the most unlikely sources.)


I was thinking this feels like "Plugin Black Friday" for me.


----------



## HirushanDM (Nov 25, 2016)

I have an entire list of stuff which i want to get. Managed to get some of them during the last two days. I was really happy with the U-he sale...that i wasn't expecting. bought Zebra2 and Repro-1. Still i have quite a few left from the list but i can't figure out what to get cause every developer is having amazing offers. i had to make an entire Excel sheet to figure this out....it's like the stock market.......


----------



## Pablocrespo (Nov 25, 2016)

desert said:


> Someone buzz me when Omnisphere 2 comes on sales. Cheers thanks



You can find it at jrrshop and if you use FORUM coupon, you can have a nice discount. I think I am going to do that with the upgrade

also, XLN at jrrshop is at bargain prices, Addictive Drums 2 creative pack has a nice price....now to decide between that and Superior Drummer (I have all NI drummers)


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 25, 2016)

http://www.embertone.com/orangefriday16.php 

YES


----------



## Whatisvalis (Nov 25, 2016)

For $75 I'll give the Cello a go


----------



## Sample logic (Nov 25, 2016)

SAMPLE LOGIC IMPAKT 62% OFF $149.99
http://www.samplelogic.ccm (www.samplelogic.ccm)


----------



## pinki (Nov 25, 2016)

Sample Logic....bad link!


----------



## higgs (Nov 25, 2016)

I rea


Whatisvalis said:


> For $75 I'll give the Cello a go


I really liked the viola, fwiw.


----------



## Chris Porter (Nov 25, 2016)

35% at Orange Tree Samples with discount code: OrangeFriday2016

https://www.orangetreesamples.com/


----------



## Chris Porter (Nov 25, 2016)

All 10 of Pettinhouse's guitars and basses, plus Vinyl Drum Kits bonus for $99. That's not $99 each. That's ALL of those libraries for $99 total. What the heck!? 

http://www.pettinhouse.com/html/bundle2016.html


----------



## AllanH (Nov 25, 2016)

I chose to complete my Embertone collection. I had the Friedlander Violin and really like the tone and controls. Both the cello and viola sound excellent to me, and I got the bass just to have the entire set.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 25, 2016)

AllanH said:


> I chose to complete my Embertone collection. I had the Friedlander Violin and really like the tone and controls. Both the cello and viola sound excellent to me, and I got the bass just to have the entire set.



The bass is the only one I don't have now...I might have to wait until after the sale to get it, but it will be worth it!


----------



## Chris Porter (Nov 25, 2016)

Cinesamples finally announced their sale. Up to 40% off all products.

https://cinesamples.com/products?ut...408048545&mc_cid=3f54d9b1bb&mc_eid=a10e540cbc


----------



## tigersun (Nov 25, 2016)

Sample Logic Impact looks interesting. I had only ever looked at their guitars, impact I would mostly consider buying for the traditional patches, but I'm sure I'll find use for all the morphed sounds. I was looking at getting Heavyocity Drum Ensemble and Soundiron Apocalypse Elements. I guess it's probably a bit hard to compare all of these.


----------



## HirushanDM (Nov 25, 2016)

Cinesamples is on sale guys....on their site. check it out if interested.

https://cinesamples.com/products


Cheers!


----------



## higgs (Nov 25, 2016)

There are some pretty great deals out there. Plugins seem to be ruling the darkness of the Friday - really the last couple of months, right?

iZotope has buried it's nose all up in my bank account for the last two months. Music Production Bundle 2 for $250 with the loyalty discount was my big score for 2016.

There's only a couple of fires I'd like to spit (if you catch my _extremely_ clever play-on words there) but not enough to woo my wallet into open position. That said, those SF collection deals are a pretty nice way to nab extra savings on libraries that were previously not in bundles - 2016 and Coda are quite tempting.

Freaking holidays, man... I get fat and the wallet gets thin.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 25, 2016)

I don't even know if this is legal in New Mexico... but I'm going to buy Tina Guo - for only $59 - and play with her all night long!
https://cinesamples.com/product/tina-guo-acoustic-cello-legato


----------



## jneebz (Nov 25, 2016)

Chris Porter said:


> Cinesamples finally announced their sale. 40% off all products.
> 
> https://cinesamples.com/products?ut...408048545&mc_cid=3f54d9b1bb&mc_eid=a10e540cbc



*UP TO* 40%....important correction.


----------



## Chris Porter (Nov 25, 2016)

jneebz said:


> *UP TO* 40%....important correction.


Oops! Fixed it.


----------



## higgs (Nov 25, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> I don't even know if this is legal in New Mexico... but I'm going to buy Tina Guo - for only $59 - and play with her all night long!
> https://cinesamples.com/product/tina-guo-acoustic-cello-legato



Careful! TG Legato is the gateway drug.


----------



## drumman (Nov 25, 2016)

Chris Porter said:


> All 10 of Pettinhouse's guitars and basses, plus Vinyl Drum Kits bonus for $99. That's not $99 each. That's ALL of those libraries for $99 total. What the heck!?
> 
> http://www.pettinhouse.com/html/bundle2016.html



Yeah, if you need guitar and bass, this is one of the biggest "bang for your buck" sales. He did this a while ago, maybe last year, and I think a lot of people piled on.


----------



## Chris Porter (Nov 25, 2016)

drumman said:


> Yeah, if you need guitar and bass, this is one of the biggest "bang for your buck" sales. He did this a while ago, maybe last year, and I think a lot of people piled on.


I'd be all over this if I didn't buy a truckload of Orange Tree Samples guitars during that giant group buy a few months back.


----------



## higgs (Nov 25, 2016)

Man, the new chat option on the Spitfire site is brutal:






This is what happens when you want to avoid the in-laws.


----------



## khollister (Nov 25, 2016)

So Lexicon just announced a 60% BF deal. With AudioDeluxe's additional in cart coupon, that puts PCM Native Reverb @ $199


----------



## higgs (Nov 25, 2016)

khollister said:


> So Lexicon just announced a 60% BF deal. With AudioDeluxe's additional in cart coupon, that puts PCM Native Reverb @ $199


Okay, now _that's_ tough to resist. I've been looking down the barrel of that plugin for a year.


----------



## khollister (Nov 25, 2016)

higgs said:


> Okay, now _that's_ tough to resist. I've been looking down the barrel of that plugin for a year.



Yeah - I need another verb like a hole in the head but I always loved the sound of the old PCM-90 I used to wn and a friend's 480L back in the good old days. I demoed this plug a couple years ago and it definitely has the Medium Random Hall mojo. 

Problem is I have spent an obscene amount of money with Spitfire this week and already own Reverberate, 2C Aether, Breeze, Valhalla Room/Shimmer/VintageVerb, Spaces, MIR Pro and Phoenix Verb. Of course none of that actually sounds like a real Lex.


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 25, 2016)

For those interested in the Eventide Anthology bundle, it has been confirmed that upgrades are available with ANY Eventide plugins, up to 4 plugins. With 4 Eventide plugins, you can upgrade to Anthology for 99$ (83$ at some online retailers). I got 2 freebies (Ultrachannel, 2016 Stereo Room) and 2 others (Ultrareverb and Blackhole), so that is an insane deal!


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Nov 25, 2016)

Waves Supertap Delay free:
http://www.waves.com/lpn/black-friday-2016/free-plugin

(They also give you a few $ more off their BF deals...)

-

http://www.uvi.net/en/store

30% off until the 29th.

-

http://www.bestservice.de/en/deals.html#big_fish_audio_70_off_selected_items
http://www.bigfishaudio.com/2016-Black-Friday-Sale-Event.html

Big Fish 70% off until the 28th.

-

Plugin Alliance 50% off

Some for 9$
https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/products.html

Nov. 23 - Jan. 02

-

Ivory -50$
https://www.bestservice.de/en/deals.html#788

... Well: https://www.bestservice.de/en/deals.html


----------



## pdub (Nov 25, 2016)

Ryan99 said:


> For those interested in the Eventide Anthology bundle, it has been confirmed that upgrades are available with ANY Eventide plugins, up to 4 plugins. With 4 Eventide plugins, you can upgrade to Anthology for 99$ (83$ at some online retailers). I got 2 freebies (Ultrachannel, 2016 Stereo Room) and 2 others (Ultrareverb and Blackhole), so that is an insane deal!


Sweet deal! I got the freebie ultra channel as well but it doesn't count towards this for me.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 25, 2016)

Here's another I just ran across...in the plugin category.

If you have Melodyne Plugin and want to upgrade to Melodyne Studio 4, you can buy it in 2 stages at audiodeluxe for $149 (upgrade to editor 4) + $149 (upgrade editor 4 to studio). Add the store coupon code and you get the upgrade for $259.98.

That's $100 off from the usual upgrade price. Pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 25, 2016)

Just bought plugs from Air and Sonivox..what a joke...nothing works at their sites.Wasted the last hour.Black Friday...yep...please forgive my [email protected]#$%^..however they really do suck...


----------



## dannymc (Nov 25, 2016)

> Cinesamples finally announced their sale. Up to 40% off all products.
> 
> https://cinesamples.com/products?ut...408048545&mc_cid=3f54d9b1bb&mc_eid=a10e540cbc




at last. i was on their site earlier today and there was no sign of any sales. great stuff. 

Danny


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 25, 2016)

pdub said:


> Sweet deal! I got the freebie ultra channel as well but it doesn't count towards this for me.



It does now. It was kind of confusing, as it was at first for plugins from the bundle, but Eventide changed it to any Eventide plugins. As Ultrachannel is from the bundle, it should count if you registered it to your Ilok account.


----------



## mgpqa1 (Nov 25, 2016)

Not sure if it's been mentioned in this thread yet, but all TAL products are 30% off today, only: https://tal-software.com


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 25, 2016)

pixel said:


> LiquidSonics Reverberate 2 is 50% off! Cheapest Fusion IR
> http://www.liquidsonics.com/software_reverberate.htm


This caught my eye as I'm looking for some Verb plug ins. Does anyone have anything to say about this vs Spaces as an IR option? It appears to have a looooooot of tweakability vs Spaces and is cheaper. Does anyone that has both have any comment?
Also thinking about Slate Verb Suite Classic and FabFilter Pro R (algo).


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 25, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> This caught my eye as I'm looking for some Verb plug ins. Does anyone have anything to say about this vs Spaces as an IR option? It appears to have a looooooot of tweakability vs Spaces and is cheaper. Does anyone that has both have any comment?
> Also thinking about Slate Verb Suite Classic and FabFilter Pro R (algo).



verb suite classics uses the engine from reverberate 2 but gives you less control. imho reverberate 2 is the best convolution reverb since its VERY cheap and the fusion ir are awesome and a difference vs normal ones. you cannot really compare pro r because its an algo reverb. i wanted to buy it myself because its pretty good but went with lexicon pcm because i love the sound of it a bit more


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 25, 2016)

Heroix said:


> verb suite classics uses the engine from reverberate 2 but gives you less control. imho reverberate 2 is the best convolution reverb since its VERY cheap and the fusion ir are awesome and a difference vs normal ones. you cannot really compare pro r because its an algo reverb. i wanted to buy it myself because its pretty good but went with lexicon pcm because i love the sound of it a bit more


Thank you. I'm wondering how it blends with the sound? In some of the demos I've listened to it sounded a bit "stuck on". Is that correct (sometimes demos can be deceptive) or does it sound perfectly natural in the mix? Also what is it like on resource consumption?


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 25, 2016)

someone made a test with its m7 impulse responses, and ofcourse the hardware m7 unit sounded a bit better and it melt better with the source, but reverberate came quite close. also on gearslutz there is a thread about reverberate and some people even sold altiverb for it 

go and try the demo, but for 50 dollar its really a no brainer!

edit: cpu usage is low! m7 IR sound natural - other fusion IR sound not so natural. there is everything you want i guess


----------



## Quasar (Nov 25, 2016)

dannymc said:


> at last. i was on their site earlier today and there was no sign of any sales. great stuff.
> 
> Danny



I agree that Cinesamples designs quality stuff.

Google took me to an old Drums of War thread here from Aug. 2008 (Cinesamples Has a New Library!) and I almost bumped it... Almost 10X less expensive than the current, in vogue HZ series, and the epic booms still sound good to me. Thinking about either the original DoW, or the bundle...


----------



## pdub (Nov 25, 2016)

Ryan99 said:


> It does now. It was kind of confusing, as it was at first for plugins from the bundle, but Eventide changed it to any Eventide plugins. As Ultrachannel is from the bundle, it should count if you registered it to your Ilok account.


That's great to hear. It is in my ilok account. Thanks!


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 25, 2016)

Pretty sure that was uhes first-ever sale congrats to all who took advantage of it


----------



## Silentspace2000 (Nov 25, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Pretty sure that was uhes first-ever sale congrats to all who took advantage of it


Thanks to both you and Parsifal666 for steering me over to u-he. I just bought Zebra2 and Dark Zebra. Blown away with everything it has to offer.


----------



## desert (Nov 25, 2016)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Guitar Center has it for $399.99
> http://www.guitarcenter.com/Spectrasonics/Omnisphere-2.gc





Pablocrespo said:


> You can find it at jrrshop and if you use FORUM coupon, you can have a nice discount. I think I am going to do that with the upgrade
> 
> also, XLN at jrrshop is at bargain prices, Addictive Drums 2 creative pack has a nice price....now to decide between that and Superior Drummer (I have all NI drummers)



Thanks. Still, the 125 pound from Time + Space is the cheapest ($209 AUD)


----------



## Pablocrespo (Nov 25, 2016)

desert said:


> Thanks. Still, the 125 pound from Time + Space is the cheapest ($209 AUD)



I don't know if you contacted time and space about omni but be careful because it seems that they have to send you a physical item with your key and are not allowed to sell it outside the UK (that's what they told me)


----------



## HirushanDM (Nov 25, 2016)

I have a small question. When you buy a Cinesamples product on BestServices and then eventually buy it from Cinesamples itself....in your account they only show you the product you brought from them. Is there a way i could get the stuff that i bought on BestServices to show up in in my Cinesamples account??

Thanks,
Hirushan


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 26, 2016)

Joe_D said:


> Just keep in mind that (I believe) it has to be an iLok 2, not an original iLok. That's why I didn't jump on this deal (I have two iLoks, but not an iLok2).



I resisted upgrading to iLOK 2 for months. But hackers cracked it and I gave in. It was only 40 bucks and now I don't care and I can buy any iLOK library or plugin that I want. The pain of giving in only lasts a few hours.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 26, 2016)

HirushanDM said:


> I have a small question. When you buy a Cinesamples product on BestServices and then eventually buy it from Cinesamples itself....in your account they only show you the product you brought from them. Is there a way i could get the stuff that i bought on BestServices to show up in in my Cinesamples account??
> 
> Thanks,
> Hirushan



Any third party that you buy from creates a delay. They have to do their procedure to let the other company know that you need a license. I found that the money saved is not worth the delay, so I buy directly from the company who controls the license, even though it is slightly more expensive.


----------



## HirushanDM (Nov 26, 2016)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> Any third party that you buy from creates a delay. They have to do their procedure to let the other company know that you need a license. I found that the money saved is not worth the delay, so I buy directly from the company who controls the license, even though it is slightly more expensive.



Okay...so does that mean it won't show up on my cinesamples account??
do i need to do anything to get it to show there? I thought they were not going to do a sale so i had to buy it from BestServices at that point..and two days later Cinesamples put out the sale...


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 26, 2016)

HirushanDM said:


> Okay...so does that mean it won't show up on my cinesamples account??
> do i need to do anything to get it to show there? I thought they were not going to do a sale so i had to buy it from BestServices at that point..and two days later Cinesamples put out the sale...



I never did that with Cinesamples, but with other libraries, like VSL, it did show up on the account automagically. It just took a few days and sometimes an email to the 3rd party company. The people at Best Service and Cinesamples are really nice people. I know this from personal experience with both. Give them both a week before you complain, then don't complain but send them both a nice email asking about the status of your order. Also, keep in mind, Black Friday is the busiest time of year for all of them. You are probably not being ignored but they are probably overwhelmed by all of the orders and can only process so many per day. I suggest patience. In 2 months, you won't care how much time that it took.


----------



## Vovique (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm done, my friends. Here and there, my initial plans were ruined,


HirushanDM said:


> I have a small question. When you buy a Cinesamples product on BestServices and then eventually buy it from Cinesamples itself....in your account they only show you the product you brought from them. Is there a way i could get the stuff that i bought on BestServices to show up in in my Cinesamples account??
> 
> Thanks,
> Hirushan


You just send them your Best Service or TimeSpace order confirmation, and they put it on your account, simple. I did that, and my product are all on my account.


----------



## HirushanDM (Nov 26, 2016)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> I never did that with Cinesamples, but with other libraries, like VSL, it did show up on the account automagically. It just took a few days and sometimes an email to the 3rd party company. The people at Best Service and Cinesamples are really nice people. I know this from personal experience with both. Give them both a week before you complain, then don't complain but send them both a nice email asking about the status of your order. Also, keep in mind, Black Friday is the busiest time of year for all of them. You are probably not being ignored but they are probably overwhelmed by all of the orders and can only process so many per day. I suggest patience. In 2 months, you won't care how much time that it took.



Ohhh alright. And no i wasn't going to complain or anything.... i just didn't know how this all worked. So i wanted to know whether they do so cause i prefer having all my cinesamples purchase details with the company itself so that it's easy to manage things in case there are any issues, rather than have it in two different companies. And yeah i'll give it some time....no problem. If the details don't show up after some time i'll just drop a mail to either party.... As long as what i purchased on BestServices are showed in my Cinesamples account i'll be fine.


Thanks for clarifying this for me.....

Regards,

Hirushan


----------



## soundbylaura (Nov 26, 2016)

FYI, Amazon's got iLok2s on sale for about $39.


----------



## Vovique (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm done, gents. As it regularly happens this time of year, most of the money went to unplanned impulse buys - Embertone Erhu, couple of Big Fish Audio libraries, Cinesamples Tina, a virtual guitar, a few sample packs, Composer Cloud subscription, and Sonokinetic Maximo. Now I'll have a one month break)).


----------



## J-M (Nov 26, 2016)

Vovique said:


> I'm done, gents. As it regularly happens this time of year, most of the money went to unplanned impulse buys - Embertone Erhu, couple of Big Fish Audio libraries, Cinesamples Tina, a virtual guitar, a few sample packs, Composer Cloud subscription, and Sonokinetic Maximo. Now I'll have a one month break)).



How did your purchase go with Big Fish Audio? I got the confirmation e-mail but there were no download links. I sent them an e-mail and a message on FB as well but haven't got an answer yet...


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 26, 2016)

Noob question:
I see slate digital has their Everything Bundle for $150 which includes every single plugin that they have made or will make before the end of this year. Does that include SSD4?


----------



## Chris Porter (Nov 26, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Noob question:
> I see slate digital has their Everything Bundle for $150 which includes every single plugin that they have made or will make before the end of this year. Does that include SSD4?


It does not. Steve Slate Drums is technically a separate company, so it's not included in the Everything Bundle. It's still _well _worth the price. I absolutely love Slate plugins. They are on 100% of my mixes, and comprise about 90% of the plugins on my mixes.


----------



## Vovique (Nov 26, 2016)

MrLinssi said:


> How did your purchase go with Big Fish Audio? I got the confirmation e-mail but there were no download links. I sent them an e-mail and a message on FB as well but haven't got an answer yet...


All went smoooth as usual, but I suspect they are on a Thanksgiving break now. The links however should be accessible right from your account, no need for separate e-mails, unless they haven't been processed yet.


----------



## Trombking (Nov 26, 2016)

Trailer Brass or Majestica for Trailer scoring?


----------



## ReversedLogic (Nov 26, 2016)

Trombking said:


> Trailer Brass or Majestica for Trailer scoring?


Do you own Metropolis Ark-1? It's on sale as well!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 26, 2016)

khollister said:


> I thought Matt posted earlier that he isn't doing a BF sale?


Correct. Sitting this one out. But there will be a nice long Christmas Sale with plenty of delicious discounts.


----------



## Trombking (Nov 26, 2016)

> Do you own Metropolis Ark-1? It's on sale as well!


Yes, and it's great. But what attracts me to Majestica is that its apparently possible to play in lower dynamics without sacrificing the bigger ensemble sound. This is not possible with Metropolis Ark 1. Trailer Brass sounds great and is even more aggressive than the Metropolis Brass. I could use both but only got money left for one library.


----------



## mac (Nov 26, 2016)

In this years black friday sales, I bought zero software. I did purchase new rug and a couple of _self help_ type books, but nothing to do with the sales.


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 26, 2016)

Tone2 synths on sale until November 27th, up to 40% off, including the newest Icarus, not on sale anywhere else:

http://www.tone2.org/forum/index.php?topic=2445.0


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 26, 2016)

Synthmaster is 50% off

Uhe diva is 30% off for its five-year anniversary also if you own other Uheproducts there are other discounts for products you don't have
https://www.u-he.com/cms/201-diva-birthday-event


----------



## Prockamanisc (Nov 26, 2016)

mac said:


> and a couple of _self help_ type books


If you don't mind my asking, what did you get? I love those.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Nov 26, 2016)

Vovique said:


> most of the money went to unplanned impulse buys


I can say that I spent none of my money on impulse buys. I have a list of stuff that I've been keeping since 2014. Every year for Black Friday I see which of them have good sales, and I buy them (sometimes I buy them if they come on sale during the year, too). This year I stuck to the list 100%. I was going to buy PhoenixVerb, had it in my cart and was checking out through PayPal when I decided just not to do it. I've already got Altiverb and I had just bought the FabFilter Reverb, so I think I'm going to be all set. I'm quite proud of myself.


----------



## soundbylaura (Nov 26, 2016)

Prockamanisc said:


> I can say that I spent none of my money on impulse buys. I have a list of stuff that I've been keeping since 2014. Every year for Black Friday I see which of them have good sales, and I buy them (sometimes I buy them if they come on sale during the year, too). This year I stuck to the list 100%. I was going to buy PhoenixVerb, had it in my cart and was checking out through PayPal when I decided just not to do it. I've already got Altiverb and I had just bought the FabFilter Reverb, so I think I'm going to be all set. I'm quite proud of myself.



A very sincere thumbs-up for staying on-list. It's HARD!!

On-List:
- Impact Soundworks Celestia - 89% off (sale plus coupon). My biggest BF steal.
- Soundmorph "Energy" - just 25% off

Off-List:
- Groove3 yearly pass - 75% off at JRRShop (sold out now). Second-best BF steal.
- Big Fish Audio Big Bad Horns 2 - 70% off - too good to pass up, I know I'll use it a lot.
- Nest thermostat 50% off. Not audio related but a good deal 

Still Maybe:
- Soundiron Street Erhu - I know I have a China-themed game coming up and I'm melodically challenged so although I have several erhus, a phrase library will be helpful. And come on, it's only $29

Walked Away From:
- PhoenixVerb - Super-cheap but I just don't know much about it and I need to not buy plugs I don't know much about.
- Soundtoys V5 Upgrade - in anticipation of a sale I jotted down my upgrade price. Then when the sale started, that price jumped $40. Rubs me the wrong way. I'm willing to wait.


----------



## khollister (Nov 26, 2016)

OK - Adaptiverb is now showing in the Audiodeluxe cart with the BF discount code - $193


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 26, 2016)

You're welcome the Uhe sale still goes to midnight Monday Berlin time by the way
https://www.u-he.com/cms/201-diva-birthday-event



Silentspace2000 said:


> Thanks to both you and Parsifal666 for steering me over to u-he. I just bought Zebra2 and Dark Zebra. Blown away with everything it has to offer.


----------



## higgs (Nov 26, 2016)

Analogue Drums is doing a 2 for 1 deal through the 28th. I have Dead Beat and Monotown and use them if I want a break from the traditional.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 26, 2016)

soundbylaura said:


> A very sincere thumbs-up for staying on-list. It's HARD!!
> 
> 
> Off-List:
> ...




fwiw I just renewed the Groove3 yearly pass on the Groove3 website,they also issue points for prior purchases so my cost for 1 year was $40!
you might want to go to their website........

Phoenixverb @ $40 imo is a total no brainer,a great reverb at a great price from Michael Carnes who was behind the scenes for Lexicon for many years,I have all of his plugs they're awesome,I think I paid I think $99 or $129 for Phoenixverb @ $40 it's a crazy good deal.
But I'm impulsive with reverb deals! lol...................
Liquidsonics deal on Reverberate2 is killer, got it yesterday, what a gem.........for 40 gbp!
http://liquidsonics.com/software_reverberate.htm
Happy hunting!


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 26, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> You're welcome the Uhe sale still goes to midnight Monday Berlin time by the way
> https://www.u-he.com/cms/201-diva-birthday-event




One of the best unexpected sales of the season! I went deep into U-he land............


----------



## mac (Nov 26, 2016)

Prockamanisc said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what did you get? I love those.



Sure, no problem. I ordered 'How to stop worrying about penis size'. 

Seriously thouigh, I ordered The 12 week year, Crush it, Managing oneself, How to win friends and influence people, The good psychopaths guide, How to be f*cking awesome and Mindset matters most. Having an operation on my wrist soon, so that lot should keep my busy during recovery.


----------



## evilantal (Nov 26, 2016)

Haven't pulled the trigger yet, still debating, but here's what I'm thinking...

Embertone Blakus Cello
8Dio Agitato Grandiose Ensemble Violins
Heavyocity Scoring Guitars
ForceSampling Post-Guitars
Native Instruments Una Corda
Sonarworks Reference 3
Toontrack Nashville EZX


----------



## soundbylaura (Nov 26, 2016)

kgdrum said:


> fwiw I just renewed the Groove3 yearly pass on the Groove3 website,they also issue points for prior purchases so my cost for 1 year was $40!
> you might want to go to their website........



I paid $37.49. :D


----------



## higgs (Nov 26, 2016)

evilantal said:


> Haven't pulled the trigger yet, still debating, but here's what I'm thinking...
> 
> Embertone Blakus Cello
> 8Dio Agitato Grandiose Ensemble Violins
> ...



Nashville is excellent. I did bend a bit on my weak convictions to steer away from black Friday and purchased the Reggae EZX and that Muscle Shoals EZX. Glad I did. I really like EZ & Superior Drummer. 

*Though Toontrack has supplied me with free software in the past, I buy things from them now.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 26, 2016)

I was actually thinking of picking up the Rock Warehouse SDX. That seems like a nice set, but I guess I still have some time to decide. It's 50% off at Sweetwater until Dec. 31st. 

The other thing that I'm debating is the Chris Hein Solo Viola. I picked up the violin the other day and am really liking it. For the viola, I still have a couple days to decide.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 26, 2016)

Ok, with all the reverbs and plug-ins on sale, i need some advice.

All I have so far besides Reaper's built-in effects is Waves IR-1 convolution reverb.

I am currently doing mostly Orchestral, Hybrid Orch, 15-30 second orchestral (string, piano, mallets) ads, and venturing into chiptune (16-bit) I'll be doing a LOT of pop/edm production soon with a good friend singer/songwriter.

So I was wondering what my best options for good plugins to cover my bases would be. Considering the following...

East West Spaces (for my Cinemtic Studio Strings, Majestica, Project Sam, etc)
Valhalla Room
Valhalla Vintage
PhoenixVerb
Reverberate2

thanks all!


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 26, 2016)

Not sure if anyone mentioned the SonicCouture sale ends Monday evening.
http://www.soniccouture.com/en/


----------



## krops (Nov 26, 2016)

Which reminds me: I've been wondering what is generally meant and understood by "ends on (Monday)"? Ends as soon as Sunday is over, or ends when Monday ends?


----------



## khollister (Nov 26, 2016)

Hat_Tricky said:


> Ok, with all the reverbs and plug-ins on sale, i need some advice.
> 
> All I have so far besides Reaper's built-in effects is Waves IR-1 convolution reverb.
> 
> ...



Of what's on your list, either VVV or Reverberate 2 w the M7 fusion IR's. However the Lexicon PCM native is on sale at AudioDeluxe for $199 and it has got the Lexicon magic for both orchestral (medium random hall) and pop. Phoenix is perhaps the worlds cleanest, most neutral reverb but it doesn't have the lush color you would want for pop/dance, etc.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 26, 2016)

khollister said:


> Of what's on your list, either VVV or Reverberate 2 w the M7 fusion IR's. However the Lexicon PCM native is on sale at AudioDeluxe for $199 and it has got the Lexicon magic for both orchestral (medium random hall) and pop. Phoenix is perhaps the worlds cleanest, most neutral reverb but it doesn't have the lush color you would want for pop/dance, etc.



Hmm the Lexicon looks good too. So many choices! Have been wanting to pull the trigger on East West Spaces for a while now but now I'm just confused haha.

Valhalla Vintage and Room would be good for the pop/edm stuff? Or would that Lexicon be a lot better?


----------



## khollister (Nov 26, 2016)

Valhalla Vintage is great for $50 - I'm not as blown away by Room personally. Granted the Lex is 4X as much and is a little cumbersome to use due to how the plugin is organized, but the sound IMHO has a lot more mojo going on than the Valhalla verb. Spaces is great for orchestral/acoustic stuff, but I don't think that is what you want for pop.

Actually I think the Reverberate M7 fusion IR's sound great as well. Reverberate is very flexible but it has a ton of controls and has a bit of a learning curve.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 26, 2016)

For orchestral tail the Lexicon is awesome, great deal.


----------



## JC_ (Nov 26, 2016)

krops said:


> Which reminds me: I've been wondering what is generally meant and understood by "ends on (Monday)"? Ends as soon as Sunday is over, or ends when Monday ends?



Usually it means end of day Monday. The only thing that is different for some companies is which time zone they actually use.


----------



## soundbylaura (Nov 26, 2016)

Know what I'd be interested in? Simple orchestral cymbal crashes (concert cymbals/clash cymbals). What's your favorite VI for that?


----------



## Chris Porter (Nov 26, 2016)

soundbylaura said:


> Know what I'd be interested in? Simple orchestral cymbal crashes (concert cymbals/clash cymbals). What's your favorite VI for that?


It sounds like you're looking for a standalone cymbals library, but my go-to for orchestral cymbals in still Cineperc Core. Tons of variety of cymbals in there!


----------



## soundbylaura (Nov 26, 2016)

Chris Porter said:


> It sounds like you're looking for a standalone cymbals library, but my go-to for orchestral cymbals in still Cineperc Core. Tons of variety of cymbals in there!



Yeah something like Loops de la Creme Cymbal Essentials - just looking for different ideas!


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 26, 2016)

khollister said:


> Valhalla Vintage is great for $50 - I'm not as blown away by Room personally. Granted the Lex is 4X as much and is a little cumbersome to use due to how the plugin is organized, but the sound IMHO has a lot more mojo going on than the Valhalla verb. Spaces is great for orchestral/acoustic stuff, but I don't think that is what you want for pop.
> 
> Actually I think the Reverberate M7 fusion IR's sound great as well. Reverberate is very flexible but it has a ton of controls and has a bit of a learning curve.



So as I understand it, the M7 Fusion IR is a free add-on for Reverberate2? Its kind of confusing looking at the page.

The Lexicon PCM native has really piqued my interest. Might go for that instead of Spaces + Phoenix + Valhalla


----------



## Chris Porter (Nov 26, 2016)

soundbylaura said:


> Yeah something like Loops de la Creme Cymbal Essentials - just looking for different ideas!


I haven't used these myself, but here are a couple I've found. 

https://www.kontakthub.com/product/alive-cymbals/

https://www.kontakthub.com/product/cymbal-rolls/ (this one is more for cymbal rolls)


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 26, 2016)

Another big choice haha..

Embertone Solo strings bundle, Chris Hein solo strings, or Spitfire's Sacconi Quartet...ugh my mint.com account hates me!


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 26, 2016)

soundbylaura said:


> Know what I'd be interested in? Simple orchestral cymbal crashes (concert cymbals/clash cymbals). What's your favorite VI for that?



I'm sure Berlin Percussion has a TON of great cymbals. But as far as a standalone library of just orchestral cymbal crashes, i'm not sure.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 26, 2016)

Hat_Tricky said:


> So as I understand it, the M7 Fusion IR is a free add-on for Reverberate2? Its kind of confusing looking at the page.
> 
> The Lexicon PCM native has really piqued my interest. Might go for that instead of Spaces + Phoenix + Valhalla



yes the m7 fusion ir can be downloaded for free and used inside reverberate 2. they sound really good, and you could try the demo and have a listen. for 50$ its a steal tbh.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 26, 2016)

Heroix said:


> yes the m7 fusion ir can be downloaded for free and used inside reverberate 2. they sound really good, and you could try the demo and have a listen. for 50$ its a steal tbh.


ANy opinions on if Reverberte Core (convolution) and Filtrate (the EQ) worth it to add as a bundle?


----------



## soundbylaura (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks Chris, and Hat!

I have Cymbal Swells from LDC - it's really good. I have StormDrum2 also, and it's ok. For my last thing I used CineSamples CineSymphony Lite. Good for something, at least.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 26, 2016)

Hat_Tricky said:


> ANy opinions on if Reverberte Core (convolution) and Filtrate (the EQ) worth it to add as a bundle?



you wont need reverberate core since reverberate 2 can also import "normal" IR, so i doubt its worth it. cant say anything about the eq though.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 26, 2016)

Has anyone purchased CineBrass Descant Horn? I read that owners of Core or Pro get a discount. I don't have any CineBrass libraries but thought about picking up Core if the crossgrade pricing to Descant Horn applies on top of the sale price.


----------



## Chris Porter (Nov 26, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Has anyone purchased CineBrass Descant Horn? I read that owners of Core or Pro get a discount. I don't have any CineBrass libraries but thought about picking up Core if the crossgrade pricing to Descant Horn applies on top of the sale price.



Quote from my account: 

"As an owner of CineBrass Core or Pro, you are eligible for a $50 coupon toward CineBrass Descant Horn."


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 26, 2016)

Chris Porter said:


> Quote from my account:
> 
> "As an owner of CineBrass Core or Pro, you are eligible for a $50 coupon toward CineBrass Descant Horn."



I hope that coupon applies anytime, including during the sale. It would make the low price on Core and Descant horn very appealing to me. I ask because often there is fine print that won't allow stacked deals.


----------



## Chris Porter (Nov 26, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> I hope that coupon applies anytime, including during the sale. It would make the low price on Core and Descant horn very appealing to me. I ask because often there is fine print that won't allow stacked deals.


It might be worth sending them a quick message just to be sure.


----------



## Arviwan (Nov 27, 2016)

@ Heroix


Heroix said:


> yes the m7 fusion ir can be downloaded for free and used inside reverberate 2


And please, where can we download it ?


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 27, 2016)

Arviwan said:


> @ Heroix
> 
> And please, where can we download it ?



http://www.liquidsonics.com/software_fir_archives.htm


----------



## byzantium (Nov 27, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> I hope that coupon applies anytime, including during the sale. It would make the low price on Core and Descant horn very appealing to me. I ask because often there is fine print that won't allow stacked deals.



If you add the item to your cart, you can test whether your coupon works on the sale price, without needing to complete the sale. My descant discount code only seems to apply to the gross price, not to the sale price (unfortunately).


----------



## ohernie (Nov 27, 2016)

krops said:


> Which reminds me: I've been wondering what is generally meant and understood by "ends on (Monday)"? Ends as soon as Sunday is over, or ends when Monday ends?


Yeah, I lost out on the Orange Tree group buy because of that. Waited till the day it was over, and it was over, LOL. Life goes on ...


----------



## higgs (Nov 27, 2016)

I just noticed that http://www.premiersoundfactory.com/index.html (Premier Sound Factory) is offering deals from 30-50% off everything - good way to get into some expensive libraries at reasonable prices. The drum tape libraries, basses, and Mark 1 are all libraries I use and adore.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 27, 2016)

higgs said:


> I just noticed that http://www.premiersoundfactory.com/index.html (Premier Sound Factory) is offering deals from 30-50% off everything - good way to get into some expensive libraries at reasonable prices. The drum tape libraries, basses, and Mark 1 are all libraries I use and adore.


They're nice, but not the best, and still quite expensive. Just compare their Shakuhachi to the new Ventus Shakuhachi from ImpactSoundworks, which is six times the size and priced substantially lower.
On the positive side, Premier still gives you a free Mellotron even without purchase.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 27, 2016)

ohernie said:


> Yeah, I lost out on the Orange Tree group buy because of that. Waited till the day it was over, and it was over, LOL. Life goes on ...


I know of at least one instance in which a manufacturer extended the sale an extra day for a customer who made that honest mistake. It couldn't hurt to send an email their way explaining your misunderstanding and asking whether they'll make an exception on your behalf.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Quasar (Nov 27, 2016)

Bolder Sounds has everything 30% off until midnight 11/28 (MST)!


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 27, 2016)

So Bohemian Solo Violin is not on sale, but I thought I'd ask here instead of starting a new thread...it says "Temporarily SOLD OUT" what is that about? Very odd...


----------



## Vovique (Nov 28, 2016)

Hat_Tricky said:


> So Bohemian Solo Violin is not on sale, but I thought I'd ask here instead of starting a new thread...it says "Temporarily SOLD OUT" what is that about? Very odd...


Hmm, the price will be 199 once the expansion is out by the end of the year.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 28, 2016)

Waves added a $30 off coupon to purchases today on top of their big sales, plus discounts on multiple plugins starting at 30% off second plugin. I haven't seen a better sale at waves before. They also added a few plugins that weren't there over the weekend. IR1, h-reverb, h-EQ...


----------



## Justus (Nov 28, 2016)

storyteller said:


> Waves added a $30 off coupon to purchases today on top of their big sales, plus discounts on multiple plugins starting at 30% off second plugin. I haven't seen a better sale at waves before. They also added a few plugins that weren't there over the weekend. IR1, h-reverb, h-EQ...



Thanks! Finally got the mv2 for 30$.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 28, 2016)

On the hardware side Native Instruments S-Series keyboards are $100 off see the NI site ends January 9th 2017


----------



## krops (Nov 28, 2016)

Does anyone know if there's an additional discount at Embertone for owners of one or more of the strings libraries? When they introduced the bundle, you had to email them so they could give you a bundle price based on what you already have. I have the violin, and I'm kind of sort of interested in the bundle (I own the solo strings from Cinesamples), but I've also kind of sort of spent enough during the Black Friday sale. Also, I'm probably too late now...


----------



## Joe_D (Nov 28, 2016)

krops said:


> Does anyone know if there's an additional discount at Embertone for owners of one or more of the strings libraries? When they introduced the bundle, you had to email them so they could give you a bundle price based on what you already have. I have the violin, and I'm kind of sort of interested in the bundle (I own the solo strings from Cinesamples), but I've also kind of sort of spent enough during the Black Friday sale. Also, I'm probably too late now...



In the Embertone Orange Friday Sale thread, Alex (from Embertone) said this.

Lode_Runner said:
As someone who has Friedlander and Blakus, would it be cheaper for me to buy Leonid and Fischer separately now while they're on sale, or to complete the bundle outside of sale time?

Alex said:
Cheaper now... Your typical discount to complete the bundle would be 25%. Through Monday it's 40%! Official Forum announcement coming soon. Thanks!

---
(Joe here again)
Since the bundle discount price during the sale is $300, and the individual libraries during the sale are $75, and there are four of them, it looks like the individual discount and the bundle discount are the same price per library during the sale (for a few more hours). So, there would be no point in asking for a bundle discount at the same price as the individual libraries during the sale.


----------



## novaburst (Nov 28, 2016)

For those who did not get ozone advanced, i think insight is a great deal for those who want some great insight into what your mix is doing, i think it will take quite a bit to learn how to use but i feel it would be a great aid for any mixing, good news is it is 80% sale not sure for how long.

http://www.timespace.com/product/INSI-120/3/10000041/izotope_insight_(download).html


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 28, 2016)

Maybe not exactly what this thread is for, but Just Cause 3 XL Edition is $21.xx on the Playstation store for PS+ members.


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 28, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Maybe not exactly what this thread is for, but Just Cause 3 XL Edition is $21.xx on the Playstation store for PS+ members.


There's also Cyber Monday discounts on a lot of other things unrelated, which I won't list here!


----------



## benmrx (Nov 28, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Maybe not exactly what this thread is for, but Just Cause 3 XL Edition is $21.xx on the Playstation store for PS+ members.


Yep. Just got my kid Terraria for $2.99. He's stoked.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 28, 2016)

wondering if my i5 3570k is enough to run U-he DIVA...lol


----------



## AllanH (Nov 29, 2016)

Hat_Tricky said:


> wondering if my i5 3570k is enough to run U-he DIVA...lol


I've only had Diva for a week, but it's not that CPU intense. I think a 3570 will run Diva just fine. Try the demo to confirm that your system is capable.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 2, 2016)

Also run in draft mode and make sure multi-core is on there is a bit of urban legend out there that Diva won't run well that is on the old side of course unless you have a machine like an old 2 core that isn't that powerful



AllanH said:


> I've only had Diva for a week, but it's not that CPU intense. I think a 3570 will run Diva just fine. Try the demo to confirm that your system is capable.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 2, 2016)

Diva and also Re-pro run pretty well on my system. I think you should certainly download the demo and double check how it runs for you as people's setups can differ. But I think you should be okay. I should also add that... if it doesn't run as well as you would like on your current system I bet it will be just fine on your next system. Diva has been around for five years and hopefully it will be around for five more+. If you're asking whether your current system is capable enough, I'm willing to bet that you probably will not have the same computer five years from now <just sayin'>. Saying because I was in the same position. Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 2, 2016)

UAD Holiday Sale
http://www.uaudio.com/uad-plugins/all-plugins.html?__s=r6adpqbi5ck53nrsjear


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 2, 2016)

Native Instruments Una Corda piano and Reaktor 6 50% off 3 more days


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 3, 2016)

The Unfinished sound sets up to 50% off until the end of December use discount code LITTLEDRUMMERBOY


----------



## Fleer (Dec 3, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> The Unfinished sound sets 50% off until the end of December use discount code LITTLEDRUMMERBOY


Up to 50%. Some are 40% off. Some 30%. Some not at all.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 5, 2016)

Got an email this morning from Cinematique Instruments announcing a 30% off Xmas sale. I have their Interval Les Femmes choir, which has outstanding, utterly unique & subtle sound sets IMO... Saw no info on how long this lasts. Link here:

http://cinematique-instruments.com/page_interval.php


----------



## gpax (Dec 5, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> Got an email this morning from Cinematique Instruments announcing a 30% off Xmas sale. I have their Interval Les Femmes choir, which has outstanding, utterly unique & subtle sound sets IMO... Saw no info on how long this lasts. Link here:
> 
> http://cinematique-instruments.com/page_interval.php


If I'm not mistaken, I think this is part a "12 Days" promotional, meaning 30% off is for today only as the #3 day feature.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm hoping Embertone has another sale, I'd love to grab the Leonid Bass.


----------

